# 02/18 Raw Discussion Thread: What fate awaits the inaugural WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions?



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Awaiting if Becky going to be there

Would Bayley & Sasha have to defend it on Raw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Will be interesting to see how they handle the Women's Tag Titles going forward. Personally I think Sonya and Mandy should of won as Bayley and Sasha don't really need to hold the belts till Mania but whatever.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

No Seth in the preview :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a surprise. Brock nowhere to be found. Some "Champion."

:mj4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Where is Seth, Dean, Braun and the Corbin Squad, EC3?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We're fast getting to the point where I don't want to see Becky or Charlotte ever again. Please, please keep this shit on one show. _Even Ronda feels like a fucking afterthought now._



Mango13 said:


> Will be interesting to see how they handle the Women's Tag Titles going forward. Personally I think Sonya and Mandy should of won as Bayley and Sasha don't really need to hold the belts till Mania but whatever.


It needed to be Bayley and Sasha. I was afraid it would be Nia and Tamina but thankfully they made the right call. They needed the best team to legitimize the titles out of the gate and with the Sky Pirates in NXT, there was no other real contender for that job.

Sonya is pretty good but Mandy just isn't good enough for anything prominent. If Sonya had a better partner, maybe. They might challenge at Mania.


----------



## OwnChain5 (Jan 27, 2019)

History is being made by the WWE once again. First year that they are literally ignoring their "top" title on the road to Wrestlemania.

Bold move.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

No Rollins. Guess it's pretty hard to hype a rivalry with a dude that never shows up.

Pass.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> No Rollins.
> 
> Pass.


He's advertised for the show. These previews are rarely exhaustive, he is likely to have a segment tonight specially after not being in EC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> No Rollins. Guess it's pretty hard to hype a rivalry with a dude that never shows up.
> 
> Pass.


Worst 'Champion' ever. Don't worry. It'll be worth it come WM night.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> He's advertised for the show. These previews are rarely exhaustive, he is likely to have a segment tonight specially after not being in EC.


Probably be best off catching the highlights on Youtube or something then.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Worst 'Champion' ever. Don't worry. It'll be worth it come WM night.


I don't know man. I'm starting to get major bad feelings about it. Yes, Roman only lost because the fans weren't behind him. They are behind Seth. But...this angle just doesn't feel big enough to point to Brock losing the title clean, straight up. You know that if there's any hesitation, Vince will stupidly keep the title on Brock for some God forsaken reason.

Granted, ANY loss would be welcome. I'm just getting bad feelings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> I don't know man. I'm starting to get major bad feelings about it. Yes, Roman only lost because the fans weren't behind him. They are behind Seth. But...this angle just doesn't feel big enough to point to Brock losing the title clean, straight up. You know that if there's any hesitation, Vince will stupidly keep the title on Brock.
> 
> Granted, ANY loss would be welcome. I'm just getting bad feelings.


By that time it'l be two years since Brock has held the title and the time period after WM is the start to the new WWE year. They better get that title back on TV at WM. This shit dragging into another year would be insanity even for WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Confirmed @Stone Hot ; alt. :bryanlol:beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> I don't know man. I'm starting to get major bad feelings about it. Yes, Roman only lost because the fans weren't behind him. They are behind Seth. But...this angle just doesn't feel big enough to point to Brock losing the title clean, straight up. You know that if there's any hesitation, Vince will stupidly keep the title on Brock for some God forsaken reason.
> 
> Granted, ANY loss would be welcome. I'm just getting bad feelings.


That's one reason I am keeping my expectations in check when it comes to the outcome of this match.

I mean I sure hope Rollins gets the win but knowing how Vince is with Lesnar I wouldn't put it past him to have Rollins lose.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> By that time it'l be two years since Brock has held the title and the time period after WM is the start to the new WWE year. They better get that title back on TV at WM. This shit dragging into another year would be insanity even for WWE.


It was insane last year and look what happened. It should be the time for the new year but you know they go into laziness mode in the spring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> It was insane last year and look what happened. It should be the time for the new year but you know they go into laziness mode in the spring.


It was insane a year ago, and it'd be 10 times as insane after tacking another year onto it this past year. We'll see. If they want to bury their own show even further, then go for it. Part of the ratings being what they are is taking the top title off the show for as long as they have. Raw needs alot of new/freshness added to it in the worst way after WM season, keeping the title on a part-timer for another year seems like the death-knell to me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The only way the WWE can continue to claim to make history is by ignoring their own history.

Sasha and Bayley are not the first Womens Tag Team Champions. Why not EDUCATE your own fan base by telling them about the previous holders of the belts?

I know there's a month and a half until Wrestlemania, but going off this preview (Besides Becky/Charlotte/Ronda), I have absolutely no idea what the Wrestlemania matches are from the Raw side. I know Brock/Rollins is happening but seriously, not a single bit of build or write-up?

The absolute state of this company.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Nothing to hype up the Universal Title program, sweet. Can't wait until Brock drops the damn thing, it's getting unbearable.

EC was good overall but the preview looks fairly weak again apart from the Becky stuff. More 'Stuff might happen' as opposed to anything else. Unpredictable if nothing else i suppose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly not really interested on RAW, more interested in SD. Coming out of EC you have the Kofi story, the Shane/Miz story and maybe a match to determine who will challenge for the womens tag titles, which Mandy and Sonya probably will win. While on RAW you have Nia/Tamina probably challenging Sasha and Bayley, the Charlotte/Becky/Ronda stuff which bores me to death and Seth/Brock program which is cold af with Brock never showing up and Seth injured. Hell, at this rate, the discussion about what will be the main event of the show won't be between the womens triple threat and Seth/Brock, it will be between the womens and Kofi/DB, Kofi is way more over than Seth right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly not really interested on RAW, more interested in SD. Coming out of EC you have the Kofi story, the Shane/Miz story and maybe a match to determine who will challenge for the womens tag titles, which Mandy and Sonya probably will win. While on RAW you have Nia/Tamina probably challenging Sasha and Bayley, the Charlotte/Becky/Ronda stuff which bores me to death and Seth/Brock program which is cold af with Brock never showing up and Seth injured. Hell, at this rate, the discussion about what will be the main event of the show won't be between the womens triple threat and Seth/Brock, it will be between the womens and Kofi/DB, Kofi is way more over than Seth right now


Yeah, those 'take his belt' chants and 'slay the beast' chants from a couple weeks ago scream not that over.

God, the state of this place.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I have too much of a life to spend 3 hours watching Raw. I'll watch whatever Becky does on youtube tomorrow, if she's on.

No Lesnar again LOL



Showstopper said:


> Yeah, those 'take his belt' chants and 'slay the beast' chants from a couple weeks ago scream not that over.
> 
> God, the state of this place.


People see and hear what they want to. Seth is the most over guy in the company. Unless you count Kofi as more over, but 2 shows isn't enough to judge.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I wonder if “suspended” Becky Lynch shows up at both Raw and Smackdown this week? Haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, those 'take his belt' chants and 'slay the beast' chants from a couple weeks ago scream not that over.
> 
> God, the state of this place.


When was the last time Seth got a reaction like Kofi last night? Even when he won the Rumble people barely popped, hell, when Brock destroyed him people were asking for more F-5, they barely booed Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> When was the last time Seth got a reaction like Kofi last night? Even when he won the Rumble people barely popped, hell, when Brock destroyed him people were asking for more F-5, they barely booed Brock.


He's only been getting top of the card reactions for well over a year now. Kofi is a tad different. Dude has been in the company forever and hasn't sniffed a legit push or top title in the decade+ he's been in WWE for. And I guess the chants I brought up in my previous post don't count. Alrighty.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seth has cooled off from his high though. That's not arguable. He's still the most over guy on Raw but is much less over than he was a year ago.

They should have just had him beat Brock at SummerSlam. But nope, they had to sacrifice him for Roman and put him in that dumb reunion as a heat shield. And now they're paying for it with a terrible road to Mania.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Every babyface "cools off" because WWE have no idea how to book babyfaces. That's hardly Seth's fault. The Raw after the Rumble he was getting similar reactions to Becky, I know that was a smark crowd, but anyone suggesting he isn't over is full of shit.

WWE kill all their babyfaces with constantly using them to get heat on the heels. Look at Braun Strowman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> He's only been getting top of the card reactions for well over a year now. Kofi is a tad different. Dude has been in the company forever and hasn't sniffed a legit push or top title in the decade+ he's been in WWE for. And I guess the chants I brought up in my previous post don't count. Alrighty.


Yeah, compare Seth's push for the past year to Kofi's push in the same period of time, exact same thing :eyeroll. In fact, compare their pushes for their entire career, same thing. I am not saying that Seth is not over, just that someone is more over than him right now :shrug, he has cooled off a lot with the failed Shield reunion and the Ambrose feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, compare Seth's push for the past year to Kofi's push in the same period of time, exact same thing. In fact, compare their pushes for their entire career, same thing. I am not saying that Seth is not over, just that someone is more over than him right now :shrug, he has cooled off a lot with the failed Shield reunion and the Ambrose feud.


How are their careers and pushes the same exact thing? Kofi has been in the company for 13 years and hasn't had a legit push, until now. Seth has had a couple of singles pushes before and has been World Champ, whereas Kofi hasn't....in 13 years in the company. Not even close to the same thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> How are their careers and pushes the same exact thing? Kofi has been in the company for 13 years and hasn't had a legit push, until now. Seth has had a couple of singles pushes before and has been World Champ, whereas Kofi hasn't....in 13 years in the company. Not even close to the same thing.


That's why I said, Seth has been pushed way harder than Kofi has been to get the reactions he is getting, Kofi has been pushed for two matches and look how over he has gotten, imagine if he had the push Seth has had.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> That's why I said, Seth has been pushed way harder than Kofi has been to get the reactions he is getting, Kofi has been pushed for two matches and look how over he has gotten, imagine if he had the push Seth has had.


And alot of that is because he hasn't been pushed. It would be cool to see him win the title, but I bet if he did a couple of months in he'd cool off big time. Right now it's the honeymoon period of seeing something no one expected (and he is replacing Ali lets not forget) actually happening. That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if they still have someone else face Bryan at WM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> And alot of that is because he hasn't been pushed. It would be cool to see him win the title, but I bet if he did a couple of months in he'd cool off big time. Right now it's the honeymoon period of seeing something no one expected (and he is replacing Ali lets not forget) actually happening. That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if they still have someone else face Bryan at WM.


That's the thing, we won't know. Seth's babyface run was underwhelming until his Gauntlet match, when he beat both Cena and Reigns, that's when he started to get the reactions he is getting now and the booking helped him, he was given 15-20 minutes matches each week on tv and he was delivering, so that's why he got over big. Kofi can cool off in a few weeks/months like you say or they could try to do the same thing they did with Seth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> That's the thing, we won't know. Seth's babyface run was underwhelming until his Gauntlet match, when he beat both Cena and Reigns, that's when he started to get the reactions he is getting now and the booking helped him, he was given 15-20 minutes matches each week on tv and he was delivering, so that's why he got over big. Kofi can cool off in a few weeks/months like you say or they could try to do the same thing they did with Seth


He could, but will they? Plus, this was originally supposed to Ali's spot, but he got hurt? So, how do they square that away? Do they just bring back Ali and insert him into this spot which was supposed to be his originally, or do they keep Kofi in it? And if they do keep Kofi in it, once the honeymoon period ends of the first couple of months and it gets down to nut-cutting time, is he going to keep getting good/great reactions every week for like a year straight? Hard to say. Guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> That's why I said, Seth has been pushed way harder than Kofi has been to get the reactions he is getting, Kofi has been pushed for two matches and look how over he has gotten, imagine if he had the push Seth has had.


Let's imagine he had the same push Seth had. Ok, done. Kofi has the same push as Seth. He's.....what? The next John Cena?

No. He'd have the same overness as Rollins. They could've put any giant underdog in that match and got the same reaction. Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Luke Harper, Tyler Bate, Ricochet, Velveteen Dream, etc. ANYBODY that fans absolutely KNOW has no chance of winning that Chamber. They did it with SANTINO years ago, with Bryan, in the same situation, a Chamber match, where he came insanely close to winning the title and failed. It worked exactly the same as Kofi did, if not better. That doesn't make Santino a main event guy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's imagine he had the same push Seth had. Ok, done. Kofi has the same push as Seth. He's.....what? The next John Cena?
> 
> No. He'd have the same overness as Rollins. They could've put any giant underdog in that match and got the same reaction. Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Luke Harper, Tyler Bate, Ricochet, Velveteen Dream, etc. ANYBODY that fans absolutely KNOW has no chance of winning that Chamber. They did it with SANTINO years ago, with Bryan, in the same situation, a Chamber match, where he came insanely close to winning the title and failed. It worked exactly the same as Kofi did, if not better. That doesn't make Santino a main event guy.


I thought you liked Kofi?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Are we going to see Bayley and Sasha vs Nia and Tamina at Fastlane? before Trish/Lita at Mania?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's imagine he had the same push Seth had. Ok, done. Kofi has the same push as Seth. He's.....what? The next John Cena?
> 
> No. He'd have the same overness as Rollins. They could've put any giant underdog in that match and got the same reaction. Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Luke Harper, Tyler Bate, Ricochet, Velveteen Dream, etc. ANYBODY that fans absolutely KNOW has no chance of winning that Chamber. They did it with SANTINO years ago, with Bryan, in the same situation, a Chamber match, where he came insanely close to winning the title and failed. It worked exactly the same as Kofi did, if not better. That doesn't make Santino a main event guy.


Better to have 2 people who are over as Rollins than 1 :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Better to have 2 people who are over as Rollins than 1 :shrug


So push somebody else that hard. Why does it HAVE to be Kofi? What makes KOFI so special? If Kofi was so special it wouldn't have taken him 11 damn years to win the title. And don't use the excuse "well, he's black and its Vinces company". Booker was black too.....and a WCW guy, so he had an even bigger handicap than Kofi did. Also, we all know that Bobby Lashley would've won the title had he stuck around during his first tenure, so there's that too. 

Push Sami Zayn. He's a WAY better underdog babyface than Kofi is. Not even on the same planet. His underdog work in NXT blows anything apart that Kofi has ever done. That guy gets better sympathy than anyone. 



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I thought you liked Kofi?


Well, you thought wrong. I don't know where you heard that. 

Kofi is FINE. I have no problem with him, but do I CARE about him? Absolutely not. I have no investment in seeing him win the title. Least of all before Joe, who is absolutely never getting a reign. If he does win sometime down the line, he'd be a better champion than some people who have come before him. I think WWE would've been in a better place if they had replaced Randy Orton with Kofi for all these years, but that doesn't mean I have any great desire to see Kofi as the world champion. If it happens, it happens, and that's all I can really say about it. He won.....whatever. :shrug


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This sounds like shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you thought wrong. I don't know where you heard that.
> 
> Kofi is FINE. I have no problem with him, but do I CARE about him? Absolutely not. I have no investment in seeing him win the title. Least of all before Joe, who is absolutely never getting a reign. If he does win sometime down the line, he'd be a better champion than some people who have come before him. I think WWE would've been in a better place if they had replaced Randy Orton with Kofi for all these years, but that doesn't mean I have any great desire to see Kofi as the world champion. If it happens, it happens, and that's all I can really say about it. He won.....whatever. :shrug


Not sure. I just thought you kind of liked New Day, not like in a marking for way or anything. Guess I mixed you up with someone. 

I think he should get a reign one day, he's basically the black Ziggler, and he got one, in fact I think Kofi is better than Ziggler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So push somebody else that hard. Why does it HAVE to be Kofi? What makes KOFI so special? If Kofi was so special it wouldn't have taken him 11 damn years to win the title. And don't use the excuse "well, he's black and its Vinces company". Booker was black too.....and a WCW guy, so he had an even bigger handicap than Kofi did. Also, we all know that Bobby Lashley would've won the title had he stuck around during his first tenure, so there's that too.
> 
> Push Sami Zayn. He's a WAY better underdog babyface than Kofi is. Not even on the same planet. His underdog work in NXT blows anything apart that Kofi has ever done. That guy gets better sympathy than anyone.


I am not against pushing Sami, but he is not around. Kofi wasn't supposed to be pushed or to be this over, but he is, so might as well run with it :shrug


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Also, we all know that Bobby Lashley would've won the title had he stuck around during his first tenure, so there's that too. *


You don't know that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So push somebody else that hard. Why does it HAVE to be Kofi? What makes KOFI so special? If Kofi was so special it wouldn't have taken him 11 damn years to win the title. And don't use the excuse "well, he's black and its Vinces company". Booker was black too.....and a WCW guy, so he had an even bigger handicap than Kofi did. Also, we all know that Bobby Lashley would've won the title had he stuck around during his first tenure, so there's that too.
> 
> Push Sami Zayn. He's a WAY better underdog babyface than Kofi is. Not even on the same planet. His underdog work in NXT blows anything apart that Kofi has ever done. That guy gets better sympathy than anyone.
> 
> ...


It was supposed to be Mustafa Ali but he got hurt, so they went with Kofi.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> Are we going to see Bayley and Sasha vs Nia and Tamina at Fastlane? before Trish/Lita at Mania?


God I hope not. I'd rather Alexa and Mickie get a shot since they couldn't win their qualifying match. I'd like to see Bayley pin Alexa again.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So push somebody else that hard. Why does it HAVE to be Kofi? What makes KOFI so special? If Kofi was so special it wouldn't have taken him 11 damn years to win the title. And don't use the excuse "well, he's black and its Vinces company". Booker was black too.....and a WCW guy, so he had an even bigger handicap than Kofi did. Also, we all know that Bobby Lashley would've won the title had he stuck around during his first tenure, so there's that too.
> 
> Push Sami Zayn. He's a WAY better underdog babyface than Kofi is. Not even on the same planet. His underdog work in NXT blows anything apart that Kofi has ever done. That guy gets better sympathy than anyone.
> 
> ...


If you don't like Kofi, so what? If you can't to see that the man is getting over then that's your problem and don't bring Sami into this. You do realise he is still out due to injury? How can they push a guy who is not even cleared? 



Showstopper said:


> He's only been getting top of the card reactions for well over a year now. Kofi is a tad different. Dude has been in the company forever and hasn't sniffed a legit push or top title in the decade+ he's been in WWE for. * And I guess the chants I brought up in my previous post don't count. Alrighty.*


They kinda don't. One minute the fans were chanting _SLAY THE BEAST_ to Seth but at the end of the show when he was actually in the ring with the beast and was getting multiple F5s, the fans weren't chanting _SLAY THE BEAST_ they were chanting for more F5s. Lesnar wasn't getting booed at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> God I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just 'slay the beast.' Also 'take his belt' and 'you deserve it' for a pretty good amount of time. Much longer and louder than the chant you're referring to which barely made it on TV for even a second. So, yeah. They very much count. Let alone getting amongst the best pops on the show for awhile now, as well.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Not just 'slay the beast.' Also 'take his belt' and 'you deserve it' for a pretty good amount of time. Much longer and louder than the chant you're referring to which barely made it on TV for even a second. So, yeah. They very much count. Let alone getting amongst the best pops on the show for awhile now, as well.


But where were those _SLAY THE BEAST_ chants when Brock was kicking his ass? Why not chant them a second time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> But where were those _SLAY THE BEAST_ chants when Brock was kicking his ass? Why not chant them a second time?


You're right. Chanting 3 different positive chants to a person in one segment just isn't enough. NOT over.

Seriously though, he got F-5'd 6 times. Chanting slay the beast while thats happening seems kinda silly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Not just 'slay the beast.' Also 'take his belt' and 'you deserve it' for a pretty good amount of time. Much longer and louder than the chant you're referring to which barely made it on TV for even a second. So, yeah. They very much count. Let alone getting amongst the best pops on the show for awhile now, as well.


There are still people who will claim Daniel Bryan was never over too, so I wouldn't worry about it to much :draper2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They need to keep Sasha's losing ways when it comes to title defenses going. that would be the ultimate :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> You're right. Chanting 3 different positive chants to a person in one segment just isn't enough. NOT over.
> 
> Seriously though, he got F-5'd 6 times. Chanting slay the beast while thats happening seems kinda silly.


While Brock was kicking his ass why not chant for Seth to get up and fight back?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> While Brock was kicking his ass why not chant for Seth to get up and fight back?


Maybe they were all chanted out from the three different positive chants they gave him earlier that night.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Maybe they were all chanted out from the three different positive chants they gave him earlier that night.



.............. okay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> .............. okay.


I mean, you are right. If there is one problem Seth has had for awhile now, it's his lack of face reactions...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I mean, you are right. If there is one problem Seth has had for awhile now, it's his lack of face reactions...



Not saying he's lacked them, they just haven't been consistent. My point is that if the fans were chanting for him at the beginning of the show, why get so quiet when Lesnar was beating him up at the end?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Not saying he's lacked them, they just haven't been consistent. My point is that if the fans were chanting for him at the beginning of the show, why get so quiet when Lesnar was beating him up at the end?


Who knows, it was at the end of a 3 hour show, maybe they were tired or just wanted to get out of there. 

Either way, Seth's strongpoint for a year now have been his crowd reactions. One of the most, if not the most consistent there is far as babyfaces go in WWE for a year now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Boy, isn't it great to have a champion who misses RAW and Smackdown before a PPV as a wrestler, then misses the PPV itself as a wrestler and also misses both RAW and Smackdown after the PPV?










All he does is show up and look ugly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Will be interesting to see how they handle the Women's Tag Titles going forward. Personally I think Sonya and Mandy should of won as Bayley and Sasha don't really need to hold the belts till Mania but whatever.


I swear we was seperated at birth because those are my exact thoughts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth is not as over as he was last summer, but he is still over nonetheless. His injury and Lesnar not being there will make it very hard for him to reach summer levels before Mania. Which in turn means that it will be very hard caring for the entire feud. I just hope Rollins takes the gold. Enough of Lesnar. Its kind of making me worry though because I don't know if Vince is too keen on both Lesnar and Rousey losing on the same night. We could very well end up getting another extension to Lesnar's run. Wouldn't put it past that old demented clown.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So from the preview I see hardly anything yet, Most looking to Becky/Ronda/Flair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If you go to WWE's Instagram page under their 'stories', they show Seth and ask what will he do at Raw tonight. So, I'm guessing he's on tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> If you go to WWE's Instagram page under their 'stories', they show Seth and ask what will he do at Raw tonight. So, I'm guessing he's on tonight.


Was he on last week?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds like their might be some debuts tonight...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Was he on last week?


Yeah, he did the promo segment with Heyman last week.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

If I were Vince, I'dd just pay Brock the extra dates and have him show up every week until Mania. Or they could've used Seth's minor real life injury and Brock's limited dates to their advantage. Brock could've destroyed Seth and then he'd be written off the show for a few weeks and returned with a vengeance. 


I have a feeling Becky will get beat up.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, he did the promo segment with Heyman last week.


Right, only saw half the show last week.

He hasn't wrestled since the Rumble correct ? Cause his back ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Right, only saw half the show last week.
> 
> He hasn't wrestled since the Rumble correct ? Cause his back ?


Yes. Meltzer said a few days ago on WOR that Seth could wrestle tomorrow if WWE needed him to, but there's no need right now so they're just having him rest it for now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Yes. Meltzer said a few days ago on WOR that Seth could wrestle tomorrow if WWE needed him to, but there's no need right now so they're just having him rest it for now.


Yeah no point to risk it, I wonder if he will be wrestling at Fastlane though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Yeah no point to risk it, I wonder if he will be wrestling at Fastlane though.


I don't know. FL even existing is hilarious. There's definitely no need for TWO PPVs between Rumble and WM. Awful.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I don't know. FL even existing is hilarious. There's definitely no need for TWO PPVs between Rumble and WM. Awful.


100%, only made sense with the brand PPV's.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I keep reading about how RAW will be different tonight creative wise. 
Maybe it's this NXT Invasion happening. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A lot of fans missed something important from last week's ending. The focus was on the women and rightfully so. But there's another storyline that could play out tonight:

How Triple H and Stephanie react to Vince overruling them. Maybe we will see some type of power struggle tonight and the NXT guys might be used in it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not putting it past WWE to pull a swerve by having it turn out that Trips and Steph were in cahoots with Vine all along, because WWE loves doing stuff like that. But if they weren't, which is more interesting I think, then them being ticked off at Vince as well could maybe be interesting to see.

Also As much as I love her, I kind of think that Becky not showing up tonight would be best. Supposedly she got "arrested" last night and there's really not much that she could do tonight except beat up Ronda more or get beaten up herself.

So let her actions marinate for a week, maybe have Vine or Ronda or whomever "address" them tonight, and then they could bring her back next week for Ric Flair's birthday celebration.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097641778436599810
:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097641778436599810
> :banderas


Full on Black Mass experience on RAW tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Full on Black Mass experience on RAW tonight!


To who? That is the question, though.

:hmm:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Black and Ricochet feel like they're ready to be called up in the near future. Gargano and Ciampa however still have unfinished business in NXT.

Also the Raw scene NEEDS shaking up/new blood. Super-Brock has kept it in a standstill for years now. So if/when Seth hopefully dethrones him at Mania, they're going to need some new performers to make things interesting. Well, here you go.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> To who? That is the question, though.
> 
> :hmm:


Not sure but I can see it being Ricochet/Black vs Ciampa/Gargano in a tag match.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Not sure but I can see it being Ricochet/Black vs Ciampa/Gargano in a tag match.


Feels weird to have a showcase match this far out from a Takeover. Only thing that really has me thinking its not this.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah this NXT thing has me interested, let's see what they do


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

How would you feel if the NXT names that are backstage comes out like this tonight?(walks to the ring and leaves lol)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097641778436599810
> :banderas


Teasing bastards.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

NXT-Inasion? Hunter is annoyed that Vince overruled him and Steph last week and so he leads his NXT-guys into the arena to show Vince how it's done.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol. WWe doing it's own dirtsheet now. Love it. And on a side note, I'm tired of eating bananas. The eff Aries talking about?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

They’ve already ruined the NXT guys by letting it out the bag. They can’t do shit right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H kicking off Raw.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Braun Strowman vs Baron Corbin again but this time it's a tables match. fpalm

Ruby Riott getting a rematch against Ronda Rousey for the Raw Woman's Championship. :beckywhat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH with the jobber entrance lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Batista or get the fuck off the TV


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Weren't there women tag team champions in the 80s?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Time to get this shit rolling!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This sounds like a shit crowd, even Becky's name didn't get that big of a pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DulyNoted said:


> Time to get this shit rolling!


Shit rolling down hill you mean lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This crowd is gonna be dead.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Shit crowd to start lol


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH. You haven't been a good face hype guy since 1998 DX. Not good old man


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Triple H admitting his fuck up made me chuckle :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol can't even get a NXT chant started.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I miss corporate heel Triple H.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So I'm tuning in based on what I saw earlier about NXT hopefully that turns out to be true.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, that's how you deal with a botch.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHAT? Ricochet?! holy shit didn't expect this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ricochet vs Rey at WM would be amazing


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

starting raw with a long speech again 
also dead crowd damn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prince Puma without the mask. What else ya got?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we get Ricochet vs Balor?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Crowd is dead lol


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Weren't there women tag team champions in the 80s?


Yes, from 83 till 89. Now it's WWE and not WWF anymore, so it's brand new for them.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd couldn't give a single fuck :lmao

Also lame way to "introduce" these NXT stars


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are they being called up now and not until after Mania?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Introducing them this way is the best way to go. Rather than just throw them out there like the cruiserweights.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol this crowd doesn't care at all about the NXT guys coming.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit Prince Puma :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This crowd SUCKS.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why is the WWE bring in rookies on the road to Wrestlemania???


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

RIP to these men's careers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow all these NXT guys are getting called up? or is this just temporary or something? cause Gargano is the NA Champion.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They should of just had them come out instead of announcing them beforehand imo


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Crowd couldn't give less of a fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's very apparent that not every WWE fan watches NXT, so I'm okay with 'introducing' them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I love this crowd


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

wow this crowd sucks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sucks they had to debut on a shit crowd, but this is dope


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SD would have gone apeshit for these NXT stars.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's going on? Were all these spots suppose to go to Lars Sullivan tonight?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Draco Headliner said:


> Why are they being called up now and not until after Mania?


Cheap pandering. Show is better than tell. HHH is just going on and on; this crowd couldn't care.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

NXT are getting stripped of top talent lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ricochet, Black, Gargano and Ciampa :banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shittest crowd ever


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ricochet vs Rey at WM would be amazing


Ricochet vs Rey vs Andrade.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Johnny Gargano kinda looks like Stuart Little


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Bloating the roster to the finest


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Ciampa and Black!! Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a good crowd tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Where is Raw tonight ? Some hick place in the states ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with everyone. This crowd fucking blows.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Time for some major releases. Wonder who will be let go


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Why debut them when they're in Lafayette? Historically an awful crowd. Just fucking wait to debut them on the Raw after Mania. I don't get it at all.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

NXT guys are DOA due to this dead crowd and the terrible introduction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely a shit-crowd. WWE has to rethink some of these places they go to. Give them a house-show instead of a televised show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

pops for the munster among mung gets less every single week. Just another lurch now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Ricochet vs Rey vs Andrade.


Even better.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus. All 4 debuting tonight? That's huge!

Fucking awful crowd tho.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Ciampa and Gargano are called up? I don't get it they're still NXT champions, is this just a temporary thing? I find it hard to believe all these guys are gonna be on Raw while still being champions on NXT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Empress said:


> Cheap pandering. Show is better than tell. HHH is just going on and on; this crowd couldn't care.


Maybe its just a one week thing. I guess they need to fill up some time on the show because they don't have much.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So they bring up 5 NXT guys, have no clue what to do with them, and then decide the best thing to do is to bring up more NXT guys. Alright


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I assumed they were at Corpus Christi based on audiences apathy, but turns out it's some town in Louisiana I never heard of.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Ricochet, Black, Gargano and Ciampa :banderas


Just tuned in, what does this mean? They are participating on raw or are coming to raw for good?



Alright_Mate said:


> Shittest crowd ever


Agreed


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Switchblade Club said:


> Where is Raw tonight ? Some hick place in the states ?


Lafayette, LA the definition of hick town.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

There is a reason you debut nxt guys in night after mania or rumble . you have the smark crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bad city to debut NXT. Crowd gives no fucks. Speaking of no fucks, again the Braun Show?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

L.I.O. said:


> Why debut them when they're in Lafayette? Historically an awful crowd. Just fucking wait to debut them on the Raw after Mania. I don't get it at all.


Would have been better to debut them after RR or WM with the smark crowds


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Even better.


Only problem with it is it would make every other match there look like lurches in slow motion.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin vs Big Show in a tables match. Awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin/Braun again...ugh


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can we have Braun win and then end this feud?

Or do we get Lashley and McIntyre again.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Lafayette, LA the definition of hick town.


Lol makes sense.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Sucks for the four of them. They finally get their main roster debut and it's going to be to crickets, and that'll be enough for Vince to convince himself they're all worthless.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Definitely a shit-crowd. WWE has to rethink some of these places they go to. Give them a house-show instead of a televised show.


Yeah it's not just the NXT guys, they barely reacted for Kofi (half-hearted chant died almost instantly), Becky etc

I don't think this is an actual call up, it's more than likely just a showcase.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow all these NXT guys are getting called up? or is this just temporary or something? cause Gargano is the NA Champion.


Why this is "road to wrestlemania" those people wrestling at mania??


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sounds like they're just gonna be on tv tonight and not called up full time?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Just tuned in, what does this mean? They are participating on raw or are coming to raw for good?



I don’t think it’s for good yet. Two of them are still champions in NxT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE going to commercial during intros only to start the match then a few mins into the match cut to another commercial.

Im calling it now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> Sucks for the four of them. They finally get their main roster debut and it's going to be to crickets, and that'll be enough for Vince to convince himself they're all worthless.


 yeah vince will think they suck then resend them to NXT.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

still baffled that this awesome main event level theme music is wasted on dinner waiter corbin


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose has four easy matches to lose in the next month then.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Baron Corbin really should drop the Chili's manager outfit at this point.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's obvious to me nobody in this town knows jack squat about any of the NXT guys coming. Geez, they're ALL very good although I doubt Gargano does much on the main roster. His look just won't please Vince. plus, Ricochet may be too small for him to give a chance as well. Hope he lets Black develop and doesn't try to make him an Undertaker clone.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are we to assume these are official debuts and not just some temporary thing for tonight? Cause i just find it hard to believe all these NXT guys are coming to Raw at once, seems like overload, especially with two of them still being champions on NXT.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> Sucks for the four of them. They finally get their main roster debut and it's going to be to crickets, and that'll be enough for Vince to convince himself they're all worthless.


cant picture ricochet getting crickets his ring style alone should wow the audience


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Cobra said:


> Baron Corbin really should've dropped the Chili's manager outfit at this point.


But he came right from his day job. Why even change?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly I don't get why Ruby would get a rematch. I like her, but she got destroyed cleanly, she doesn't deserve one


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah it's not just the NXT guys, they barely reacted for Kofi (half-hearted chant died almost instantly), Becky etc
> 
> I don't think this is an actual call up, it's more than likely just a showcase.


I agree. Although Aleister Black might stick around. Also, having someone still holding the North American title should be a huge clue as to "Showcase", not "Call up".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> So are we to assume these are official debuts and not just some temporary thing for tonight? Cause i just find it hard to believe all these NXT guys are coming to Raw at once, seems like overload, especially with two of them still being champions on NXT.


No i think it's more to show some NXT talents


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So are we to assume these are official debuts and not just some temporary thing for tonight? Cause i just find it hard to believe all these NXT guys are coming to Raw at once, seems like overload, especially with two of them still being champions on NXT.


It's definitely just a one night thing. They'd be killing NXT if they transferred the entire main event scene to RAW in one shot. Especially with 2 of them being champions. At least it's a fresh show tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kevin Owens came up while he was NXT champ...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can Braun just squash Baron so they can move on with this feud? No body cares about it regardless


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd be concerned if I was one of the five previous call ups because nothing has happened to any of them yet, granted one hasn't appeared yet or at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Black Cobra said:


> Baron Corbin really should drop the Chili's manager outfit at this point.


Vince hates Corbins body. That's why he's still dressed like that. But I will agree that they need to switch it up.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Strowman v Corbin, nice to see us getting some fresh matchups on Raw nowadays :lol:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah this crowd is fucking awful, Triple H said he runs NXT and paused thinking it was gonna get some big chant and he barely got any. Horrible fucking choice to pick this town to debut these guys on, there is a reason you should wait till after WM to call up NXT guys you're guaranteed to have a great crowd that'll go nuts for them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I get that they don't want to expose Corbin's face-stomach; but geez. He's gotta get some new gear. Even if that new gear includes a tank-top (think Kevin Nash gear) that covers up said face-stomach.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Weren't there women tag team champions in the 80s?


"WWF" not "WWE"


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Are they call ups or just one off appearance?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> It's obvious to me nobody in this town knows jack squat about any of the NXT guys coming. Geez, they're ALL very good although I doubt Gargano does much on the main roster. His look just won't please Vince. plus, Ricochet may be too small for him to give a chance as well. Hope he lets Black develop and doesn't try to make him an Undertaker clone.


Outside NYC, chicago, Philly etc majority of wwe audiences are kids and families who don't watch nxt, njpw or care about the elite and aew


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oakesy said:


> Strowman v Corbin, nice to see us getting some fresh matchups on Raw nowadays :lol:


so much for giving the fans what they want.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

The crowd barely cheered for Becky and Kofi, doubt NXT stars would get a decent pop. And that includes the "Fabulous Ricochet".


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Next it will be "Duke Corbin" Then "Count Corbin" on up to "King Corbin". j/k, I'm just bored with this opening match and quit caring about this feud months ago.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Remember when they said new matches? Lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Rain said:


> Are they call ups or just one off appearance?


One off


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> "WWF" not "WWE"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Corbin is already getting in WAYYYY too much offense. Braun is a geek.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I get that they don't want to expose Corbin's face-stomach; but geez. He's gotta get some new gear. Even if that new gear includes a tank-top (think Kevin Nash gear) that covers up said face-stomach.


His gear he was wearing in early 2017 wasn't that bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sure its time for a commercial any second 
just waiting for both wrestlers to fall outside the ring and be down


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

You have four of the NXT 6 on this show, Sasha and Bayley as new champions, Ronda, Seth, etc. And you start with Strowman vs. Corbin. Brilliant. That'll keep people around.

Also, this is probably just a sojourn. Ciampa and Gargano obviously aren't coming up still holding titles. It's a good thing and fresh though - and a way to highlight talent that might get called up soon. They should do this much more often. They should've had Rhea Ripley come up for a match with Asuka in these past few weeks.

I assume Black at least is coming after Mania. Ciampa might as well but we'll see what his TakeOver match looks like.

And wow this crowd fucking sucks. Where are they? Corpses Christi?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor vs Ricochet vs Black for the IC title at Mania maybe?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Based on what I saw at the Rumble (I don't watch NXT at all), Aleistar Black will do well here, but man Louisiana is an awful choice to debut indy-style wrestlers ie: Ricochet. Southern crowds always play ball and love 'rasslin ie: Junkyard Dog for years being Louisiana's most over act. Rawruns PHILLY in two weeks. Could be wrong, but history tells us first impressions are strong on Vince and this might be an unintentional huge miscalculation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> His gear he was wearing in early 2017 wasn't that bad.


Yep. Much better than his current gear.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey is barely talking. This is kinda bad cos that means Renee has to talk more :/


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> I'd be concerned if I was one of the five previous call ups because nothing has happened to any of them yet, granted one hasn't appeared yet or at all.


EC3s body turns Vince on.
EC3 is top 10 minimum on the mic given the chance
He’s not that bad with mannerisms either


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corey is barely talking. This is kinda bad cos that means Renee has to talk more :/


this! absolutely horrible , you are right 
what a shit way to start raw tho? a Strowman match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

called it lol


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corey is barely talking. This is kinda bad cos that means Renee has to talk more :/


Wait 24 hours when we see Mandy


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> Outside NYC, chicago, Philly etc majority of wwe audiences are kids and families who don't watch nxt, njpw or care about the elite and aew


I 100% agree. Here in MS, WWE has always gotten a terrible crowd. Sparse even. But the reason behind all that is simple, they all supported "Mid South" and then UWF and then NWA to WCW because that's where all the stars of those ended up. WCW was "the South's pride" albeit short lived. Now, it doesn't feel represented. The Deep South that is. They don't even know who AJ Styles is, that's how much they've quit watching.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jedah said:


> You have four of the NXT 6 on this show, Sasha and Bayley as new champions, Ronda, Seth, etc. And you start with Strowman vs. Corbin. Brilliant. That'll keep people around.
> 
> Also, this is probably just a sojourn. Ciampa and Gargano obviously aren't coming up still holding titles. It's a good thing and fresh though - and a way to highlight talent that might get called up soon. They should do this much more often. They should've had Rhea Ripley come up for a match with Asuka in these past few weeks.
> 
> ...


But wouldn't Triple H have said it was a one night thing if this was the case? Seems strange he'd say "Making their debuts tonight" if they was just gonna appear tonight and disappear till after WM.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Casuals don't care about NXT guys, obviously they are not going to get a huge reaction.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol. Cole is really into this match. It aint that good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I like these twos matches. Just two big hosses beating the fuck outta each other.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Rain said:


> Wait 24 hours when we see Mandy


He will not speak, he'll just drool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apparently Louisianans don't watch NXT as the crowd barely reacted for the names announced.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for giving the fans what they want.


I have no idea what you mean?

I know I for one want to see Strowman v Corbin #7381732 :lol


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

If it's not a one off, who do Ciampa and Black feud with?? I'm super pumped for both of them. Can't imagine all four on Raw either, SDL could use two of them for sure.

Also, is Braun ever going to beat this fucker?? Its time to end this feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> But wouldn't Triple H have said it was a one night thing if this was the case? Seems strange he'd say "Making their debuts tonight" if they was just gonna appear tonight and disappear till after WM.


When Owens debuted they said making his raw debut but he still wrestled in NXT for a bit longer.

Maybe they will stay on the main roster then drop their titles at the next take over

Id love to see Ciampia just give up his NXT tile and not drop it


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder how they are going to make this RAW seem different?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not even a Braun fan, but it's amazing how they fucked him up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Not even a Braun fan, but it's amazing how they fucked him up.


It's almost comical really.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, I like Ruby, but why is she getting a rematch so soon? She got destroyed by Ronda, she doesn't deserve a title match, build her back up first


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Vince hates Corbin's body, why don't he just have him go back to wearing a tank top with his tights like he was before he got the GM role?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rain said:


> EC3s body turns Vince on.
> EC3 is top 10 minimum on the mic given the chance
> He’s not that bad with mannerisms either


He's got to let EC3 be EC3. Sorry for simple analogy but there it is. He became popular on his own in TNA/Impact after being let go by WWE as they didn't know what to do with him. That happens entirely too much. Be treated like crap in WWE, make a name for yourself, WWE begs you back. Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes, EC3. and others.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What an absolutely incredible match to kickoff RAW!


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Feels weird timing to have the NXT guys on this Raw, would much preferred them to appear as surprises rather than announced to a dead crowd.

Just imagine if Johnny Wrestling answered an IC Title open challenge or something similar :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wonder when Drew and Bend Over Bobby will show up


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I like how he never fixed that patch from last night. It's almost like he lives in his ring gear lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Not even a Braun fan, but it's amazing how they fucked him up.


He is the big show 2.0

he should be a monster but they make him a jobber


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I got an idea for a move.....I run outside the ring, run around a post, jump back in the ring and then......clothesline ya! Brilliant! :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

'member when getting :braun off his feet was a huge deal

i 'member :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Does that injury tape actually make any difference?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is the big show 2.0
> 
> he should be a monster but they make him a jobber


He really is. :lmao


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

If I had my own Brand/Promotion. I would absolutely build it around Baron Corbin.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Corbin has for some reason really grown on me, i dont know how or why


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Corbin's body isn't all that bad, not that I'm a judge of other guys. Thing is though he does look awkward, as does Velveteen Dream. That may be why he hasn't moved up yet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"STEEL CHAIR...STAIRS"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well the crowd sucks anyways, the Kofi chants were small. Lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the announcer TABLE does not count as a table in a table match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Injury or not, I can't believe that Corbin is controlling so much of this match after Braun's beat down last night.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MAGGLE recapping the announcer's table spot shows how terrible MAGGLE is at his job. dry, matter of fact, boring as fuck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole is having a stroke over there...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Cobra said:


> Baron Corbin really should drop the Chili's manager outfit at this point.


Comment of the night XD


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

MMM2909 said:


> Corbin has for some reason really grown on me, i dont know how or why


the guy has da look im surprised they dint do roman baron program..


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

One wonders if Gargano and Ciampa are sad about this... they will be midcarders at best. Ricochet will be the next Balor. Black has a chance.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow we got through that without interference :lol


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Now can we never, ever see this match again?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

good, it's over with. Let the feud die right there.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Apparently Louisianans don't watch NXT as the crowd barely reacted for the names announced.


As I've said, absolutely bizarre decision when historically the south has always been a 'rasslin area and specific to Louisiana, Junkyard Dog was the top face here for years. Raw runs Philly in two weeks, a city that would break the sound barrier for 4 NXT callups.

Not to overract, but this reminds me of an unintentional version of when you could hear a pen drop between Booker vs Buff Bagwell in the infamous first Raw WCW guy main event in the northeast, yet Raw was in Atlanta (WCW's backyard) just a week or two later :maury :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Does that injury tape actually make any difference?


I think it does since Ive seen football players use it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Calico Jack said:


> Now can we never, ever see this match again?


Just wait till the 6man tag match at Fastlane.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wtf is that tape? is that supposed to be medical tape? my gawd :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They keep fucking up by saying "chair" :HA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is the big show 2.0
> 
> he should be a monster but they make him a jobber


Big Show/The Giant was better in his prime. More athletic.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Shocking result.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

It got good after the commercial break. But what happen to Corbin's crew?


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Black Cobra said:


> Baron Corbin really should drop the Chili's manager outfit at this point.


well one way to make him stand out...who is this guy who has a day job doing in raw..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Calico Jack said:


> Now can we never, ever see this match again?


Why? Do we need another Rousey promo or Lucha House Party or something? That was a good big man match. You guys fucking hate everything.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I like Ruby, but why is she getting a rematch so soon? She got destroyed by Ronda, she doesn't deserve a title match, build her back up first


She doesn't but WWE is lazy and just likes to book rematches from the ppv the night before on the raw after, its much easier than actually thinking of something new.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gargano/Ciampa vs. Revival???????

:trips8 :trips8 :trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I remember that match at Takeover Toronto. One of the best tag matches of all time :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does Ruby Riott get a rematch? I thought that they got rid of automatic rematches.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sooo are they just gonna drop Tommaso's whole black heart character for just tonight or...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ruby Rousey again? That burial last night wasn't complete? Not enough dirt thrown on her grave?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

DIY vs The Revival oh snap...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Big Show/The Giant was better in his prime. More athletic.



I mean the WWE Big show of the past 10 years. Not the WCW Giant


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok can we not see a Corbin/Braun match ever again?

Thanks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOTN :braun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OH BOY A RECAP OF BORK'S ENTIRE CAREER SINCE HE CAME BACK IN 2012 NEXT ON RAW IS RECAPPPPPP


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

DIY V REVIVAL :mark: :mark: :mark:

Okay, I have my faith restored, maybe.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Man this crowd is dead asf jesus christ


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Sooo are they just gonna drop Tommaso's whole black heart character for just tonight or...



Vince has no idea about that character.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3rd ad in 15 mins lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh so these NXT debuts are just for tonight, cause Cole said "Some NXT guys will be joining us tonight" he just said it as if to say they are making a special appearance.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

When are the matches involving the guys from NXT happening? I'm already getting bored


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope HHH is booking the NXT matches tonight


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Over/under 3 minutes for Ruby?


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> Vince has no idea about that character.


That is, sadly, probably the truth..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh so these NXT debuts are just for tonight, cause Cole said "Some NXT guys will be joining us tonight" he just said it as if to say they are making a special appearance.


We were a few to told you that it was just for tonight….


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are any of these NXT call ups going to be on Smackdown? Or are they all going to stay on Raw?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Moore said:


> Over/under 3 minutes for Ruby?


watch it be like a 15 second match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I mean the WWE Big show of the past 10 years. Not the WCW Giant


I know. I was just comparing for the people that actually thought Braun had a chance to be 'the guy'.

The monster gimmick he had was 'fun' but not believable. Everyone smiled and laughed at the segments, but that hurts his chances at being 'serious' and the main guy.

He is and always has been booked as those early 90s monsters Vince always gave up on. Cartoony.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i know people are happy about that tag match but no matter the result i expect people to be salty

revival win and you beat the new nxt guys

revival loses and the new tag champs lose already


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nah, Ronda is beat up they will use that as a reason to allow Ruby to get a longer match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love WWE not explaining why Ruby is getting this rematch, just "Rematch tonight!", so fucking dumb, bitch gets destroyed in under 2 minutes and for some reason gets a rematch the next night. It'd be understandable if there was a screwy finish or outside interference but she flat out lost clean, theres no gripe Ruby could possibly have.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Joe Moore said:


> Over/under 3 minutes for Ruby?


I predict beat down by entire Riott Squad which might lend them back a little cred...or they just have Rousey beat all 3 down at once and further alienate the entire division.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Are any of these NXT call ups going to be on Smackdown? Or are they all going to stay on Raw?


Maybe SD will get other NXT talent like Vevleteen dream, Kairi Sane, and Adam Cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes Paul Brock's the most dominant champion cos he barely defends the title :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why are we wasting our time teasing :braun vs bork again when no one gives a fuck and it isn't gonna happen


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Damn crowd is really fucking dead :lmao

Didn't even do the "BROCK LESNAR"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This build is pathetic. WOAT material.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I know. I was just comparing for the people that actually thought Braun had a chance to be 'the guy'.
> 
> The monster gimmick he had was 'fun' but not believable. Everyone smiled and laughed at the segments, but that hurts his chances at being 'serious' and the main guy.
> 
> He is and always has been booked as those early 90s monsters Vince always gave up on. Cartoony.


Braun is better than Goldberg though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd, like most of America, don't give 2 shits for Brick Lazier anymore. I heard more pops for Baron Corbin for pete's sake. Brock "Crickets" Lesnar!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

People are clearly tired of this repetitive Heyman promo. No one there gives a fuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Heyman saying Lesnar killed animals with his bare hands? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Do we REALLY need a recap of Brock's career? We know what he's done.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WOAT video package/promo vignette

very disappointed this kind of stuff is one of the last things WWE is good (was good?) at


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You missed Brock failing in the NFL Paul E


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not watching Raw, but it sounds like this is a WOAT crowd candidate?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Same old Lesnar video packages


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Braun is better than Goldberg though.


Better at what?

Goldberg was believable. That right there seals it.

Goldberg sold out arenas. 
Goldberg got ratings. 
Goldberg was a pop culture icon.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Crowd, like most of America, don't give 2 shits for Brick Lazier anymore. I heard more pops for Baron Corbin for pete's sake. Brock "Crickets" Lesnar!


My friends only watch for Lesnar and Orton. Everyone else they cared about are gone or more part time than Lesnar himself


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Why are we getting an introduction video about Lesnar?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HAHA the crowd after the video


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We def. needed a Brock career retrospective. Never heard of him. :bryanlol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Forgot how sexy Brock used to be back when he debuted [emoji2960]


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> People are clearly tired of this repetitive Heyman promo. No one there gives a fuck.


This crowd gives zero fuck about anybody. Zero reaction when HHH mentioned Becky


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> Why are we getting an introduction video about Lesnar?


all those new fans :bryanlol being attracted to the product :bryanlol for the first time :bryanlol might not know who brock lesnar is :bryanlol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll always be a Brock fan but he should never be World Champion again. Vince really let Brock hold Raw hostage for the last two years.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Better at what?
> 
> Goldberg was believable. That right there seals it.
> 
> ...


Better in the ring which is what you were saying about The Show over Braun

why are you moving goal posts

You know who was all those things too but sucked in the ring

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rain said:


> My friends only watch for Lesnar and Orton. Everyone else they cared about are gone or more part time than Lesnar himself


Mine watch NXT for actual wrestling entertainment. We tend to watch Raw for joke material.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wrong crowd to ask that question to Heyman, they barely give enough shits to make noise at all


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those 10 people chanting "burn it down"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lame ass crowd. fpalm


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll never forgive WWE for allowing Brock to break the streak


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Couldn't they have given all these first 40 minutes to DIY and the Revival?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Same old shit. WWE's writing is so pathetic.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

CRICKET CLUB IS IN CAJUNDOME!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they trying to make people tune out? Are they trying to bore people in submission? A half assed David Sahati video package?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. No reaction for Balor, either. What a crowd.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hick town USA


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Balor Club is here. Time for a Bathroom Break.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another ad FFS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This crowd is weak


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe SD will get other NXT talent like Vevleteen dream, Kairi Sane, and Adam Cole


There still the superstar shakeup/draft


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Setting up Balor/Lesnar again? I thought storyline was moving towards Seth...Is his injury THAT bad?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Literally no-one is gonna get a good reaction out of this limp dead crowd lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A build for Mania where neither guy appears regularly? :heston


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

This crowd is Corpus Christie like :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> There still the superstar shakeup/draft


Yeah, what WWE needs to do is NXT draft after WM each year. Let Raw and SD call up 2 or 3 wrestlers and one tag team each.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WWE should just go to NY, Toronto, Philly, Chicago.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Setting up Balor/Lesnar again? I thought storyline was moving towards Seth...Is his injury THAT bad?


No.

WWE just enjoys doing dumb shit like having a guy come out for the next segment while the guy(s) from the previous segment are still in the ring. There is no interaction between them that the TV audience sees. No storyline being advanced or started or picked back up again. Just trying to get a cheap pop because maybe the crowd will think something might be happening when it isn't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Better in the ring which is what you were saying about The Show over Braun
> 
> why are you moving goal posts
> 
> ...


I'd watch Goldberg in the ring over Braun. No goal posts needed.

Goldberg sold better and performed moves better.

I want to know how many people actually believe Braun is a better worker than Goldberg.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope Vince is in the back making note to never come to this place.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> A build for Mania where neither guy appears regularly? :heston


Pretty incredible isn't it?


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

Raw is worth watching just to roast the dead ass crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> WWE should just go to NY, Toronto, Philly, Chicago.


Dont forget Boston


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The crowd is dead because this show is shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't give a fuck about Seth/Brock, which is sad, because Seth is great and Brock can be great, but this build up is so poor


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Trophies said:


> I hope Vince is in the back making note to never come to this place.


Mania in Lafayette :vince$


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm here for Aleister Black.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't wait till Fighting With My Family is out and gone already so i don't have to see these fucking trailers every damn week 5 times a night during Raw and SDl.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Paul Heyman really just got cut off and left?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Finn as usual looking high as fuck grinning with those heavy-lidded eyes


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jesus Balor can your promo sound anymore scripted lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They should really give segments a definitive end before moving onto the next. They keep doing that lately


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd doesn't even pop for legends :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Flair and Michaels can't even get a pop tonight :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Here's the bog-standard IC title promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this crowd in a collective coma tonight or what?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

This may be one of the worst crowds I can recall in awhile. They do not give a shit about anything.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the absolute incoherence of the show structure continues.

It is insane that these people have been running this show for over two decades.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd can't even Woo. Vince crossing off Lafayette off the list of cities to return to as we speak fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd on Lio Rush: "Man, I was wondering what happened to Webster since his show tanked"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finn dreams about the IC title rather than the UC. :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still dont understand why this midget Lio Rush got to escape 205 live


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I guess Lio and Lashley made up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They dont do automatic rematches anymore right lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess this feud continues...


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

How many writers do they employ, again?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

So Heyman is in the middle of a beyond useless promo, gets cut off, and bounces during the commercial break?

They're not even trying


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Himiko said:


> They should really give segments a definitive end before moving onto the next. They keep doing that lately


They keep doing it because it's deliberate

OMG :braun GRABBED HEYMAN ARE :braun AND BORK GONNA TANGLE AGAIN?

OMG BALOR INTERRUPTED HEYMAN ARE BORK AND FINN GONNA TANGLE AGAIN?

Nope, just WWE trying bottom of the barrel tricks to generate a fleeting instant of excitement in you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Lio and Lashley are still together, then.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So Lio just forgives Lashley for attacking him last night? okay :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Prince Puma meets Prince Devitt


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ricochet somewhat woke the crowd up hahaha


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They finally found someone Leo's size to wrestle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BTW, what is 'sucking in the ring' even mean?

Are they implying the millions of people that believed Hogan when he beat a guy don't exist?

You know what's not believable in the ring? Back flips for no fucking reason, just because you want to show off.

Good ring work - Having people believe

Bad ring work - making it look staged


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MY DOG RICO! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RIC.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tag team match then?

Also, SO MANY FUCKING ADVERTS.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ricochett to make the save


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder how many flips ricochet will do tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricochet :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear Stone Cold could come out and this crowd would be dead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kofi vs DB at fast line and DB vs Owens at WM please


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricochet is here on Raw!! :woo :woo


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol, earlier I predicted Ricochet would be the new Balor. And sure enough, he even debuts in that kind of context. An upper midcarder, always.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, it already looks like Ricochet is two steps slower.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'OMG! It's one of the guys HHH said will debut tonight about 30 minutes ago! I'm shocked!' - Renee Young


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not bothering watching, just enjoy reading the comments. Looks like I made a good choice


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Tag team match then?
> 
> Also, SO MANY FUCKING ADVERTS.


yeah it went like this

heyman comes out Ad, Heyman promo, ad, Balor promo, run in, ad

and they will have another ad halfway through this match too


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ricochet & Aleister are the two that will probably remain called up after this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sky is the limit for Ricochet.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

5 adverts in 51 minutes

Yippee!! A guy who can do a flip, then turn around and do a backwards flip


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So they are going to showcase them in the already bloated upper midcard of raw, only bloated because they have a part timer as champion.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> I wonder how many flips ricochet will do tonight


How many flips does it take to be a good worker?

0.

How many dweebs think flips = good worker?

endless.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear Stone Cold could come out and this crowd would be dead.


2005 Trish Stratus and Mickie James could walk out of a time machine and 69 at the top of the ramp and this crowd would be dead


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope it's lio vs. Ricochet and not a tag.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rick O'Shea is only marginally bigger than Leo Rush. Is this a joke?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit draft is coming up, as is, Ricochet is a far better fit for SD in my opinion. Far more cats who can work with his pace and his stuff doesn't detract from Rollins (or visa versa), who is Raw's workhorse for the forseeable future. Ricochet is gonna have to REALLY slow it down most nights on Raw if the rosters remain similar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice sequence.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Time for a bunch of flips. Yippee.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Horrible ring work. Looks like stunt guys going over a scene for a movie.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

crowd is deeeeeeaaadddd........ actually might be the worst crowd in the last year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SavoySuit said:


> lol, earlier I predicted Ricochet would be the new Balor. And sure enough, he even debuts in that kind of context. An upper midcarder, always.


WWE should take the US title and let it be the main roster title for all teh smaller guys that are not in the CW division, like Balor, Richochet, Gable, Roode, Ziggler, Kalisto, Sin Cara, Lio, Breeze, etc


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I remember watching Ricochet vs Lio on PWG not too long ago, it's so weird to see them on RAW, not so much for Ricochet, I expected to see him there eventually, but I never expected to see Lio


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait a random three person on Braun and today nothing??? Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It would be nice if they could announce if these guys are officially on Raw from here on out.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is the most pathetic crowd in recent memory.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> 2005 Trish Stratus and Mickie James could walk out of a time machine and 69 at the top of the ramp and this crowd would be dead


LMAO


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Riccochet is so popping of the eye


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> It would be nice if they could announce if these guys are officially on Raw from here on out.


I'm pretty sure it's a one night thing. no way they just destroy the entire Main Event scene of NXT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This crowd is one of the worse in a while.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Horrible ring work. Looks like stunt guys going over a scene for a movie.


Ricochet vs RVD would be a trip.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Got a bunch of Kevin Nash's in here tonight, I see.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Horrible ring work. Looks like stunt guys going over a scene for a movie.


Lio is a clear step behind, which made that sequence look extremely awkward.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd quiet as fuck!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More Lashley, less flips please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ospreay looks pretty good out there. :bryanlol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So do all black people look the same to you Michael Cole lol, you did same with thing mistaking shelton benjamin with apollo at the royal rumble


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lots of flips doesn't make someone good.

Flips also don't make someone bad. 

Shame how many haters Ricochet has already just because y'all lame asses wanna be smarkbusters


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And the crowd went back to sleep. Geez, are they giving out sleeping pills at the concession stand?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so annoying when a crowd is dead, it takes me right out of the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a one night thing. no way they just destroy the entire Main Event scene of NXT.


One would think Aleister is sticking around. I don't think there's much more for him in NXT.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Leo Rush needs to hurriedly retire


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn the crowd is making everything Ricochet does feel bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Ricochet vs RVD would be a trip.


For an action movie. Otherwise I wouldn't mind seeing RVD kick a chair in his face.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a one night thing. no way they just destroy the entire Main Event scene of NXT.


I expect Ricochet & Aleister to remained on the main roster after this episode. Especially after Michael Cole said "Ricochet HAD a great career in NXT" 

Obviously Ciampa & Gargano will go back down to NXT though.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

This is the WORST way to debut a talent.

Any hype going on for him will be lost because he ramdonly inserted in a storyline he has no business.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate this crowd. The heels need to cut a promo on them and say they suck LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd has been dead from literal jump. Legit starting to wonder if the entire arena are legitimate zombies or some shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I bet you Vince is thinking what a waste it was the debut these guys even though the crowd sucks it's the city


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> This crowd has been dead from literal jump. Legit starting to wonder if the entire arena are legitimate zombies or some shit.


Crowds like these they should have a heel (like, say, Elias) rip on them for being so quiet to try and make them more conscious about it and get them to react more.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah it kind of sucks that they insert these NXT guys into random matches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The A Show? A is for apathy. :fact


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we get a wrestling company in America that has believable ring work? That would be the day this crap will get competition.

If AEW relies on dick flips and ballet sequences, I'm out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Crowds like these they should have a heel (like, say, Elias) rip on them for being so quiet to try and make them more conscious about it and get them to react more.


Not a bad idea. At least worth a shot.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Like the way people swoon over the likes of Hardy, Mysterio and Andrade, but they debut a guy who can easily hang with them and they are like nahhh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> This is the WORST way to debut a talent.
> 
> Any hype going on for him will be lost because he ramdonly inserted in a storyline he has no business.


They should have had Balor do an open challenge and let him debut and lose but with a good showing.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> This crowd has been dead from literal jump. Legit starting to wonder if the entire arena are legitimate zombies or some shit.


Half empty arena ???


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

someone get me some popcorn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope one of these guys debut against Dean and he







the match.


----------



## jhaus515 (Jun 3, 2012)

This crowd is garbage. Probably doesn't help there is no pyro to open the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> Like the way people swoon over the likes of Hardy, Mysterio and Andrade, but they debut a guy who can easily hang with them and they are like nahhh.


Wrestling fans... Can't please them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hope one of these guys debut against Dean and he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh if its a squash match Black or Ciampia would be perfect for that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Half empty arena ???


Not sure. But even if it was, even half of the arena could make much more noise than they've made. It's that bad. :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

15 years ago, charisma-less midget scrubs like Ricochet and Balor would be unsigned enchacement guys doing jobs on Velocity to guys like Sean O'Haire. Now they're near the top of the card. Awful. No wonder why the business has gone to complete shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> someone get me some popcorn


Too late, Scarlett ate it...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

How can you get behind wrestlers when you have entrances during adverts and adverts breaking up the matches, good grief, id prefer a shorter, variety match and keep the adverts either side of it. It takes you right out of it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Boy this crowd sucks


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

This is great I love this debut it's a perfect opportunity to enhance the intercontinental championship scene and I have 0 complaints.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show's been on for an hour and I feel like we've seen more ads than actual show.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> 15 years ago, charisma-less midget scrubs like Ricochet and Balor would be unsigned enchacement guys doing jobs on Velocity to guys like Sean O'Haire. Now they're near the top of the card. Awful. No wonder why the business has gone to complete shit.


The same industry that would push people like Big Daddy V, Heidenreich, Koslov and the Great Khali just because they were big guys. 

I know what I'd prefer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmmm

If a wrestling match happens and no one makes a sound, did it happen at all?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

GET THESE ADS!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Oo the hot tag buildup is inevitable ladies and gentleman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One can imagine that it will be Black vs Dean tonight, after Aleister eliminated him at the Rumble


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They have way too big a roster to do these long ass pointless matches. Just nonsense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> This is great I love this debut it's a perfect opportunity to enhance the intercontinental championship scene and I have 0 complaints.


It should end with Balor and Richoet winning then Richoet turning on balor, setting up a match at WM


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> One can imagine that it will be Black vs Dean tonight, after Aleister eliminated him at the Rumble


I was thinking that too, but that depends on WWE's ability to remember that happened :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> The same industry that would push people like Big Daddy V, Heidenreich, Koslov and the Great Khali just because they were big guys.
> 
> I know what I'd prefer.


Their were duds here and there for sure but what redeeming qualities does a guy like Ricochet have? Can't talk for shit, zero charimsa, no gimmick, tiny, can't work. All he has is high spots and athleticism. Why is he in a spot higher than being a midcarder on 205 live?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

These flips mean less and less the more they're done.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

So they dont have any direction for EC3 yet they bring on 4 more stars from NXT? What happens to NXT championship?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That boy gonna be a star


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

>>>>>>>


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-KO-CHE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How anyone can dislike Ricochet is beyond me lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I get so dizzy watching Ricochet. Non stop lightning speed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I hate this crowd. The heels need to cut a promo on them and say they suck LOL



Seems like something right up Elias's alley. 

Where's he at? To be interrupted by Black I bet lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

guys that reaction just told me this crowd doesn't even know who the fuck riccochet is..and they now know


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricochet debuted tonight!!!!!???? This Raw is already off the charts!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Chosen One


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OHHHH Ciampia vs Drew pplleaaasseeeeee


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> >>>>>>>


That's charisma vs gymnastics.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean gives no fucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H's question after the slap.

:lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Drew McIntyre yes that will wake up the crowd......................


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean gets to job to Drew again yay!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew vs Dean?

I guess they're running through Dean's opponents before he leaves.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I kinda like the give no fucks Dean Ambrose lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

WWE realized that they can't bank on The Man for WM season so they pressed the panic button by calling up NXT stars


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Not everyone can be Stone Cold that's why Stone Cold was awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean fears Nia. :ambrose4


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> OHHHH Ciampia vs Drew pplleaaasseeeeee


Dude is like 5'7, 5'8 at best. I like him but at that height he's never going to be taken seriously by Vince.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DAMN that slap though :lmao


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Dean's fresh out of fucks to give.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Perfect opportunity to put an NXT star over Dean and they go with Dean vs Drew UGH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That look Dean gave after he smacked Drew :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> How anyone can dislike Ricochet is beyond me lol


He is a handsome motherfucker with more abs than Balor who used to bang Tessa Blanchard and now bangs Kacy Catanzaro and probably can bang almost any chick he wants, besides being pretty good in the ring

I dislike him :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Drew vs Dean I can accept. 

Outside of the lazy punches Dean throws, should be a good WORKED match.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean is way more entertaining like this, shame it's because he's working his notice period rather than building something up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Dude is like 5'7, 5'8 at best. I like him but at that height he's never going to be taken seriously by Vince.


He is jacked though and we all know Vince loves that And he is 5 11 the same height as DB and HBK


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Forget a gif, please tell me someone captured that just to hear that slap?! :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the most entertaining Dean's been in ages hahah, after the announcement that he's leaving LOL. I always find him entertaining but he's even better recently.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> He is a handsome motherfucker with more abs than Balor who used to bang Tessa Blanchard and now bangs Kacy Catanzaro and probably can bang almost any chick he wants, besides being pretty good in the ring
> 
> I dislike him :lol



:beckylol


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I like how Dean's imminent departure has basically turned him face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097681650119409664


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky needs to get her hands on Vince at some point :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I enjoy zero fucks given Ambrose


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> How anyone can dislike Ricochet is beyond me lol


He literally has zero positive pro wrestling qualities outside of being a good athlete and a good high spot wrestler. He shouldn't be in the alleged NFL or NBA of pro wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they just left the Lucha House Party guys in the ring during this video package? :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hahaha

That video package trying to sell the Ronda-Ruby match as some kind of competitive encounter.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Wwe production need to get it together


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So they just left the Lucha House Party guys in the ring during this video package? :lol


For something that has nothing to do with their match lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is jacked though and we all know Vince loves that And he is 5 11 the same height as DB and HBK


Daniel Bryan has a build height of 5'8, HBK is HBK. Have you ever seen him against Black? Black is built at 6'0, but realistically is more 5'10 and he still shrimps Ciampa. Dude is a genuine dwarf. He's not exactly HBK in the ring.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so judging from ronda's outfit last night she's gonna be replacing ambrose in the shield right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

When it's 2019 and you still watch Raw and SD.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Such a random video package to play during someone else’s match :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Wwe production need to get it together


It is incredible how amateurish they are. Such poor organization.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cole just called Charlotte's face pathetic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm trying to think of all the great indy guys of the last 20 years that can have a believable match. CM Punk, Kevin Owens, Cesaro, and.........


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Becky licks her lips and sticks her tongue out a little way too much


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097332606557974528


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Wwe production need to get it together


I think Kevin Dunns hit the promo button with his teeh by mistake when he reached for his coke


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope Dean oversells like crazy again tonight.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well at least Zack and Curt are still TV on a weekly basis so far


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky needs to snap Vince's withered arm :becky


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: 02/18 Raw Discussion Thuread: What fate awaits the inaugural WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions?*



Mango13 said:


> How anyone can dislike Ricochet is beyond me lol


He dares to show some athleticism so obviously he's the worst wrestler ever


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Dude is a clown


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Dude is a clown


the clowns are wrestling right now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

As a Becky fan,

If you have the authority figure in HHH sell a 'Austin-like' beating as 'PRETTY COOL', 

you're not the next Austin.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this match happening? this isn't even something they would of shown on Velocity or Heat back in the day.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luchas were lost for a moment. Are we really wasting air time for Curt Hawkin???


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Lets go Zach


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm already steeling myself up for Dean losing this upcoming match. Wouldn't be surprised if Lashley & Corbin show up and they triple powerbomb him or something


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Metalik's gear is far too nice to be worn on a random RAW tag.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What am I doing with my life fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gargano/Ciampa next.

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh that is a money tag team match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We had HHH when he started to steal Shane Douglas' career on Sunday Night Heat, but these jobbers get on RAW.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

oh shit! DIY vs. The Revival!!!?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ryder should have Mojo Rawley beat the shit out of Hawkins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Daaaaamn Charly, those legs!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Expecting the Revivial vs. DIY to be match of the week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DIY vs Revival??? They are going to tear it up tonight!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Haft way in this is 










right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least that was quick.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3

DIY vs Revival next :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Gargano/Ciampa next.
> 
> :mark:


i'm hyper than the hypebros :dance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG what if Dean loses to Hawkins on his way out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly looking great.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Otis is how a real tough and strong guy would look, the other guy is clearly leeching off Otis look.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm surprised this city is not cheering for them louder because this is their type of wrestlers LOL


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is jacked though and we all know Vince loves that And he is 5 11 the same height as DB and HBK


I mean, so was Neville and we all know how that turned out . Also,they gave Daniel Bryan a few inches because HBK is definitely taller than him


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this DUMP is about to be classed up


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heavy Machine Dweebs looks like those early 90s gimmicks. Dead in the water.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vince clearly thinks shit like this is what gets new talent over. YAWN!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeeeeeesuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus Charly! Well played.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LACY is HOTTT (-:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those legs on Charly though :sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is happening :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess WWE ships Lacey and Otis now lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys are like the modern day Bushwackers.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty sure Lacey corpsed at the end :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im gay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lacey is the hottest woman on RAW. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Random Lacey Evans entrance again


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Everybody interrupting everybody


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't give a fuck about Lacy Evans and if the rumours of a big push are true then fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

sorry, but this "******* Retard" act is not going to fly anywhere. wtf? Now they're doing Bushwhacker crap? Who writes this shit? A team of monkeys with their hands tied to typewriters?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Future Women's Champion Lacey Evans.

You heard it from me first.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow that was bad. Just give us DIY vs. the Revival.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If that is all Lacey is going to do on the main roster, then at least put her with someone to be a manager.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charly hot as fuckkk. Dean to job again I'm guessing lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was stupid, but I laughed :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm not sure what I just saw either


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Otis has some personality at least. Dude looks like he's straight out of a carnival somewhere lol.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Of all the segments I've seen, that was by far the most recent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly :bjpenn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'HHH is awesome! He's the reason we have good gymnastics in NXT! He's the future of the franchise!'









Oops, I mean:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Lacey is the hottest woman on RAW. :banderas


MILF :mark:



Spoiler: .


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Charley can bite my finger anyday


----------



## jhaus515 (Jun 3, 2012)

AEW can't come soon enough.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I like what they are doing with Lacey. They need to give her a role of a woman who is desired by a lot of male wrestlers.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm sure Vince was laughing like a hyena on the gorilla position with that Heavy Machinery segment.

MADE THEM WALK LIKE MODELS, DAMN IT. :vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> MILF :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


:damn

Does she really have kids?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

These two are already done, getting stuck in this dead-end tag division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gargano shitting on Raw and SD in a way. :lol Love it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> :damn
> 
> Does she really have kids?



Yeah she has a daughter.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> MILF :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


Im not sure why but i honestly don't like her face for some reason.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

jhaus515 said:


> AEW can't come soon enough.


A real alternative is extremely necessary right now.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lacey is hot for someone who used to be in armed forces.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If this gimmick makes Lacey a thing of the WWE past soon she'd have a hell of a future in other "entertainment."


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Are they making Ciampa a face?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This will easily be MOTN.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie im pretty excited for this match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ciampa and Gargano are rookies. :sodone


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finally raw has started at 9:40 pm :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> :damn
> 
> Does she really have kids?


Yep. She has a daughter.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Say Yeah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now that I think about it, this is a match that neither team should lose


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, Ciampa forgot he's got a different gimmick in NXT... and they are basically buried. Tag team. Great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought Taz(z) was coming out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ciampia's theme is so amazing


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Not gonna lie, I would ride Dash Wilder [emoji1672]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charly legs ufffffff


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match is going to be awesome, DIY vs Revival always stole the show in NXT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crickets.. God damn, this crowd can fuck themselves.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This crowd is such bullshit like come on


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Zero pop for Ciampa or Johnny. 

Lit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Gargano's theme.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

NO ONE WILL SURVIVE


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

This should have been a match in front of a snark crowd. This fans here are clueless.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought fucking Tazz was coming out when Ciampa's music hit :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gargano's theme.

:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's see how the crowd is as well as this match I'm interested


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Time and time again, I'm reminded that Johnny Gargano has an awful theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Otis has some personality at least. Dude looks like he's straight out of a carnival somewhere lol.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097685958588157954


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Revival cried about not being pushed and gets the titles but aren't over at all. SMH.

THIS CROWD IS SO DEAD FOR BOTH GARGANO AND CIAMPA.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Casuals be like, 'This isn't 205 Live!'


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tommaso Ciampa making his entrance on Raw :mark:

Johnny Gargano making his entrance on Raw :mark:

Dark DIY getting some big spotlight now :trips8


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Gargano's theme is so gay


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

ZEEEEERO reaction for these Ciampa and Gargano.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Tag team specialists."



The kiss of death phrase of anyone who wants to eventually become a main eventer in WWE.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Where the hell is this show...these people don't even what's going on for real. Is this new to them?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh wonder if Johnny is dropping the title on Wednesday


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The strut of otis n partner reminds me of Vince. This crowd sucks btw.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This crowd don't deserve Ciampa and Gargano.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

x and y has beat the tag champs!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> MILF :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


The hotness is indeed undeniable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> Gargano's theme is so gay



:Out


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Revival vs DIY very nice.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This may he the worst crowd of all time tonight. Unbelievable.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Never thought we'd see a worse crowd than Corpus Christi but Lafayette, Louisiana have topped them.

Congratulations on being a bunch of boring fucks (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Gargano's theme is so gay


 I hate it. Sorry it should be for a chick. Just saying.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

They need to just start blacking out the crowd. Just darken the arena and let the focus be on the wrestlers so when you get a shit crowd it's not emphasized


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> He's got to let EC3 be EC3. Sorry for simple analogy but there it is. He became popular on his own in TNA/Impact after being let go by WWE as they didn't know what to do with him. That happens entirely too much. Be treated like crap in WWE, make a name for yourself, WWE begs you back. Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes, EC3. and others.


I'm not saying make him WWE/Universal Champion (if Brock Lesnar died/retired tomorrow I could see it happening eventually [MITB?] as Mr Hostage would be around no more). but he should at least be on the level of Miz and Ziggler in this company.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> This crowd don't deserve Ciampa and Gargano.


Yeah, they deserve someone who will pop them out of their seats. Sadly WWE has nobody like that.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

So, what is the theory behind them all being brought up on the same RAW? Major angle coming? Is Vince just throwing mud and hoping something will stick? It seems odd to me to do it this way as none of them stand out if they all debut on the same night without a single hype video behind ANY of them.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Not gonna lie, I would ride Dash Wilder [emoji1672]


Damn what it do then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like they're wrestling in front of a crowd of 10 medicated people. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This crowd is quieter than Impact wrestling!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

gargano and ciampa... WORKING AS A TEAM!

well MAGGLE you do know that they are a team in this match right?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I hate it. Sorry it should be for a chick. Just saying.


No, I agree. That theme is death on the main roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> Gargano's theme is so gay


Seriously? Lol. You must hate Paramore then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prayer Police said:


> x and y has beat the tag champs!!!!


How many times have we heard those words over the years!? HOW MANY?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The crowd paid hard earn money. Where's the stars at?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This crowd is quieter than Impact wrestling!!!


I seen an episode of Impact a while ago and there was like 15 ppl in the crowd. Bingo halls get more attendance then that :beckylol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

elo said:


> So, what is the theory behind them all being brought up on the same RAW? Major angle coming? Is Vince just throwing mud and hoping something will stick? It seems odd to me to do it this way as none of them stand out if they all debut on the same night without a single hype video behind ANY of them.


 probably just throwing them all out there sadly. No reason or angle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ciampa hyping himself up :lol


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope Aleister Black gets into a big angle right away..

Fuck it, Black vs Elias I'm in


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Gargano's theme is great but there's no accounting for poor taste


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

elo said:


> So, what is the theory behind them all being brought up on the same RAW? Major angle coming? Is Vince just throwing mud and hoping something will stick? It seems odd to me to do it this way as none of them stand out if they all debut on the same night without a single hype video behind ANY of them.


mass release of all the WWE fodder?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ciampa doing his classic clapping on the apron :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ciampia's theme is so amazing


True.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why would the crowd react for Gargano and Ciampa? No one knows who the fuck they are, they don't stand out physically, and they have no charisma.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If they are just shoving people out there, at least put somebody with ring talent like Kevin Owens out there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > This crowd is quieter than Impact wrestling!!!
> ...


This crowd still worse!!! Lmao :vince


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, they deserve someone who will pop them out of their seats. Sadly WWE has nobody like that.


Idk man Ciampa and Gargano are honestly two of the few rare wrestlers in modern WWE that actually care about having a character and story, and there damn good wrestlers too.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Gargano's theme is so gay





Ambrose Girl said:


> I love Gargano's theme.





Showstopper said:


> Gargano's theme.
> 
> :banderas


I love this forum.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

damn where did all these people who dont like NXT come from, usually NXT gets its dick sucked and nothing else on WF :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

So what is RAW doing differently tonight that is "thinking outside the box"?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Why would the crowd react for Gargano and Ciampa? No one knows who the fuck they are, they don't stand out physically, and they have no charisma.


One of the best posts of the night, besides mine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


 the Vince Walk!!!!! Lmao


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ciampa still got a bit of charisma but Gargano is a vacuum


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm gonna write a letter to the FCC tomorrow about tonight's episode. These fans are overtly vulgar and boorish in their silence. It doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Calico Jack said:


> Johnny Gargano has an awful theme.


Also true. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna see a Zayn/Gargano match up one of these days.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Idk man Ciampa and Gargano are honestly two of the few rare wrestlers in modern WWE that actually care about having a character and story, and there damn good wrestlers too.


But the casuals don't know that. I like Ciampa a bit, but nobody should expect 'Holy shit' chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's the heel???? Lmao


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

But where the fuck is Zayn? He's been away for ages now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Debuting these guys in Corpus Christi 2.0 was not good foresight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heard some boring chants :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd was quiet for HHH's opening promo, too. Guess he has no charisma, either. Bummer. Ditto Heyman.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Seriously? Lol. You must hate Paramore then.


Yea, they remind me of those cock gobblers in Coheed. I like real metal not the gay shit lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

How will this work, both teams need the win really.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this has been most underwhelming

just the way vince wanted it

probably


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Why would the crowd react for Gargano and Ciampa? No one knows who the fuck they are, they don't stand out physically, and they have no charisma.


They have charisma, particular Ciampa. If you don't think he does, it's because you're not watching.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So wait whose the heels in this match lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This might be the worst crowd of all time. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> How will this work, both teams need the win really.


Could always have Ciampia hit Johnny by mistake for the pin.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I can't deny the Revival are good but they have an awful theme and they have absolutely no personality at all.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Heard some boring chants :lol


That's how you know this is a hick ass state lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bye bye Revival. Way to put down ur Raw champs over NXT lmfao!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok. The Zombie Apocalypse has begun here in Lafayette! Check their pulse, this crowd is dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H winning out. Fuck you, old man.

:banderas


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

el oh el


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty good match there!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ciampia's theme is so amazing


its alright but let's be real it's just one verse looped over and over CFO or whatever the fuck they are called absolutely sucks compared to Jim Johnston


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Knew they were gettin the W when they came out last


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I bet AEW is looking really tempting right about now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

As someone who has never cared for the Revival, I am ok with this lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:draper2

all 4 of these guys did not look good

gj vince


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't get what's so special about the Revival tbh. Both of them are overweight and average on mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Heard some boring chants <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 horrible crowd!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought it was good match. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

MEMS said:


> This might be the worst crowd of all time. Absolutely pathetic.


Maybe it's WWE's fault for not giving them a reason to care about the wrestlers? They're lucky they still sell tickets at all. This is what happens when you only focus on Brock/Roman for 4 years and treat everyone else like fodder.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Finn and the flip gawd!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This crowd didn't deserved this match

Also, Gargano is probably the best in ring performer in WWE


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bra I love Charly


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> They have charisma, particular Ciampa. If you don't think he does, it's because you're not watching.


Ciampa has more charisma than Gargano at least. He's one of the blandest dudes on the fucking planet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just try to act like you never seen these 2 before. Why should the crowd care? Why is anyone surprised by the reaction? They look like 205 guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> its alright but let's be real it's just one verse looped over and over CFO or whatever the fuck they are called absolutely sucks compared to Jim Johnston


OH Jim Johnston is GOAT, but most old school wrestling themes were the same thing looped over and over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More of Charlys legs!!!!! Please lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Going by the crowd, I guess HHH and Heyman don't have charisma, either then. Okey dokey.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This crowd doesn't deserve anymore shows, Jesus Christ they're terrible


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Literally zero charisma and talking ability on display from Rick O'Shea


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricochet sounds like the next Steve Austin.........


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

Theres the Gucci Belt


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stay on NXT.... the main roster is already killing these guys.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Both of them were in CWC as well and lost to another charisma vacuum, TJP.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shit crowd. Worst crowd of year.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Richochet sounded nervous as fuck


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

What a bland promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097687083295129601


-XERO- said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I could watch a 3 hour episode of RAW with just Charly


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

for being good wrestlers who have wrestled each other before multiple times in NXT that match looked a little tentative, uncoordinated and disjointed to me

but that's typical for NXT guys coming up to raw, it's the vince effect


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Revivial is so fucked. They just won the tag belts and lost their first match as champs to two debuting no names from NXT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ricochet would have a amazing match against Mysterio or Andrade Cien Almas.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

For someone from Kentucky, Ricochet doesn't have a really strong accent.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Literally zero charisma and talking ability on display from Rick O'Shea


Lol stop it


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dude was nervous af! I’m happy for him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Maybe it's WWE's fault for not giving them a reason to care about the wrestlers? They're lucky they still sell tickets at all. This is what happens when you only focus on Brock/Roman for 4 years and treat everyone else like fodder.


 They killed Brock too :lol

Just a bunch of guys "fighting" with bad storylines to set up feuds, and sometimes it's for a meaningless prop.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ricochet forgot charisma.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Ronda looked like she caught a sick combo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why have Ronda throwing those punches, it looks terrible.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

So my thread got locked


But if u were just watching that segment the interviewer was wearing a racist Belt

Gucci has recently been under fire for promoting Black Face designs


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Richochet sounded nervous as fuck


That's his character, to be shitty on the mic and flip in the ring. It's on purpose. 

I heard he's a better worker than Hogan, so it has to be his character, right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was some vicious shadowboxing right there, I think I'm scared for Ruby in kayfabe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who was the genius who decided to put a mic on Ricochet?

Also, Ruby and Ronda are main eventing? :heston


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

People are complaining about the crowd. No one except the most hardcore of wrestling fans care about matches with no point to them. People want interesting characters and good storylines that lead to a match they will care to see. You can't just put nobodies in a ring with no buildup and expect people to care.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Crowd has completely ruined this show. Disgusting because Ricochet-Gargano-Ciampa deserve better than to debut in front of this.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Literally zero charisma and talking ability on display from Rick O'Shea


12 flips in the air>charisma and talking ability

:maury


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Revival are missing the personalities like E&C, NAO, Hardys and Dudleys had, heck even DX, Rated RKO and all those various Jericho teams etc.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People are complaining about the crowd. No one except the most hardcore of wrestling fans care about matches with no point to them. People want interesting characters and good storylines that lead to a match they will care to see. You can't just put nobodies in a ring with no buildup and expect people to care.


I love that there are more smart people out there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WM season and the casuals come back..

:deandre

It's showing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That DIY vs Revival match was easily the best highlight of the night so far :drose


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Maybe it's WWE's fault for not giving them a reason to care about the wrestlers? They're lucky they still sell tickets at all. This is what happens when you only focus on Brock/Roman for 4 years and treat everyone else like fodder.


This is accurate. The fact that WWE still sells so many tickets given the shit they put on TV is mind-boggling. Some people must have the lowest of standards.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"fLIPS..zERO cHArMISa..gO tO 205 liVE"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens vs DB at WM plllleaaaaseee


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I can not express how much I am against a Baby Face Kevin Owens.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> WM season and the casuals come back..
> 
> :deandre
> 
> It's showing.


the (casual) filth is rising


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think they're turning Owens face, or it's a big swerve :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why book the only cool character you have as a clumsy dumbass? Ruining Owens more than they already have.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Why is it that a lot of nxt call ups lack charisma. Is it them? Is it Wwe? I have been wondering for a while. It seems wwe cannot create a larger than life character anymore


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Guess this forum really is full of overweight guys envious of a guy who can do 12 flips, where It would be impressive if they could do 1 by comparison.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd is not even popping for bayley and Sasha does that tell you anything this is a horrible crowd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I can not express how much I am against a Baby Face Kevin Owens.


Owens was always a face in what he said. It was just he was saying to other faces so he came off as a heel


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> WM season and the casuals come back..
> 
> :deandre
> 
> It's showing.


 Did they do anything for Brock-Rollins this week? Or are they still dragging it out... really need to put some heat into this feud.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Would kill to see Owens as a face.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is ass. Normally I’d place most of the blame on the show, but this crowd was DOA.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Why is it that a lot of nxt call ups lack charisma. Is it them? Is it Wwe? I have been wondering for a while. It seems wwe cannot create a larger than life character anymore


They got them all from Nutcracker on Ice. It's the off-season for them.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is easily the worst crowd I have ever seen. Fucking wow. They better never go back to this town.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

First ever womens tag team champions?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sasha is fine (;


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's a false dawn, can see him going straight heel the night he returns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Did they do anything for Brock-Rollins this week? Or are they still dragging it out... really need to put some heat into this feud.


Heyman came out and showed a Brock video package highlighting his career and pre-WWE life. That's it so far for tonight.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Cole needs to be slapped in the back of his fucking head for saying it's boss time literally everytime Sasha enters the arena.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why book the only cool character you have as a clumsy dumbass? Ruining Owens more than they already have.


they're highlighting his humanity. Works great if he comes back as a face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give me Owens vs Bryan so Bryan can ridicule him for his unhealthy eating habits. :bryan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Literally zero pop for Sasha and Bayley, damn...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're doing all these things in front of the wrong crowd. Shouldn't have been this crap crowd for Bayley & Sasha's first appearance since winning the titles.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish when Sasha and Bayley come out in future Sasha comes out second so we get her music and not Bayley's for the majority. Not everything has to be for the kids ffs.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the womens tag title belts look pretty good, nice design


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> The Revival are missing the personalities like E&C, NAO, Hardys and Dudleys had, heck even DX, Rated RKO and all those various Jericho teams etc.


imagine if they had to have a promo battle against the usos:booklel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Guess this forum really is full of *overweight* guys envious of a guy who can do 12 flips, where It would be impressive if they could do 1 by comparison.


I wish. I haven't been able to weigh more than 155 pounds in my life. The struggle for gains is real my brother.

Oh yeah, and implying something isn't the same as us giving facts.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Give me Owens vs Bryan so Bryan can ridicule him for his unhealthy eating habits. :bryan


BRING BACK JIM CORNETTE - AS DB'S MANAGER!

The shreds they would tear that fat fuck Kevin Steen into on the mic :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shit crowd


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Joe Moore said:


> NXT-Inasion? Hunter is annoyed that Vince overruled him and Steph last week and so he leads his NXT-guys into the arena to show Vince how it's done.


Hmmm...

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/gene...ed-hunter-vs-non-nxt-led-vince-storyline.html


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Those titles look better than the most of belts in the company lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Santino Marella would get a pop from this crowd. Know why? Because he has charisma. He can talk. He's funny. We've all seen wrestlers do flips around the ring. The Hardys and RVD did it 20+ years ago. It gets old. What doesn't get old is someone making you feel some sort of emotion or attachment to them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

you deserve it chants? fuck outta here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd is so quiet because it's President's Day and they are being respectful of the office. :trump2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus those women’s tag belts are TINY


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> they're highlighting his humanity. Works great if he comes back as a face.


I hope it's a swerve.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

AEW on TNT said:


> So my thread got locked
> 
> 
> But if u were just watching that segment the interviewer was wearing a racist Belt
> ...


Stop with the SJW trash


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

For the love of god Bayley, take those fucking stars off your face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There it is "You deserve it" :eyeroll

Any team but the fat samoans would have gotten those chants


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens was always a face in what he said. It was just he was saying to other faces so he came off as a heel


Care to Explain ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why did these people pay if they're going to sit there like crickets it sounds way quieter than an impact wrestling show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> Those titles look better than the most of belts in the company lmao


They have the NXT style championship which all look great


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bayley is pure AIDS on the mic


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

These two need to start making out or something. Anything to get over, seen as they can barely talk.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> Guess this forum really is full of overweight guys envious of a guy who can do 12 flips, where It would be impressive if they could do 1 by comparison.


You can see how bitter and depressed they get when they're not living vicariously through a big man on TV. It all just comes flooding out because that's how badly they need to feel big


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Rated R™ said:


> Would kill to see Owens as a face.


Owens was always a face. Smartass heels have been cheered since about 2016 lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

One of those cliche awful promos. Good grief stfu


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Now kiss


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Why is it that a lot of nxt call ups lack charisma. Is it them? Is it Wwe? I have been wondering for a while. It seems wwe cannot create a larger than life character anymore


Because you can not be bigger than the WWE anymore.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Please kiss.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm still waiting for that Sasha/Bayley Lesbian Angle was promised.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd sucks life out of show


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Where TF is Aleister Black? They're gonna have him interrupt Elias it seems.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate these kind of promos!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least the crowd is showing some signs of life.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is really sad how the wrestlers are really trying but this ass boring crowd is killing this show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha is such a bad babyface promo


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> Bayley is pure AIDS on the mic


I'd probably have to pay you to sit through Toni Storm on NXT UK if you think Bayley is bad on the mic.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're gonna defend the titles on NXT?

Give us them vs. Sky Pirates. Now. That's the MOTYC you need to really legitimize those titles.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd still prefer Sasha vs Bayley.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nia Tamina incoming????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewww Nia and Tamina, go away.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley + Sasha together as best friends simply does not works.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Idk how much longer I can deal with this Bayley and Sasha cringe fest. They need to lose the belts asap.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

God we can't go one week without these talentless landwhales.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Disco Inferno was fucking right. These chicks are awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nia Jax is the worst


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bayley and Sasha are both horrendous on the mic. They need to learn diction and enunciation


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This roster is great. That's why they all come out to silence week in and week and why they can barely get 2 million people to watch on TV every week. So talented.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Ah, thar she blows. Just what you need in the third hour of RAW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nia should talk about the shit crowd


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Rain said:


> I'd probably have to pay you to sit through Toni Storm on NXT UK if you think Bayley is bad on the mic.


It gets worse that Bayley!?

I haven't watched NXT in a while and I have never seen the UK version.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Disco Inferno was fucking right. These chicks are awful.


I'm sorry for posting that La Parka gif on the 1st page of that thread now.


No I'm not, WCW is awesome. Disco included.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Tubby's gotcha there Banksy. You always lose on first defence


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Nia Jax is here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Another set of titles you have to book on your show now. You cant even feature most of your talent or even competently book your champions so why????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Turn Sasha heel and get Bayley the hell away from her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That promo was so cheesy and awful.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol what the fuck did I just watch


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lol Jaxx doesn't have the gas in the tank to defend those titles over 3 shows.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tamina has a mic fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best promo since I AM BAYLEY!!!







:heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When you thought Bayley and Sasha's promos were bad enough, Nia & Tamina comes out :eyeroll


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I think that's the first time I've heard Tamina talk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Would have rathered The Riott Squad.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

well that was... that was something that happened


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dx :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> This roster is great. That's why they all come out to silence week in and week and why they can barely get 2 million people to watch on TV every week. So talented.



Why is nobody reacting to Bayley and Nia mic work? Are these people not entertained?

HHH saying 'DX' was the biggest pop of the night, and I can't stand DX.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This crowd doesn't deserve the show that the company is trying to put on for them, this is one of the worst RAW crowds I've heard in a while. Makes the whole show feel horrible when it really isn't that bad of a show at all. 

I love Sasha/Bayley, but PLEASE stop making them go out there and talk about the women's evolution...promo's aren't their strong suit anyways, but nobody can make that promo sound cool.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Empress said:


> That promo was so cheesy and awful.


#discowasright


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol seriously? thats how Nia and Tamina get ran off? Bayley and Sasha just shove them and wont let them in the ring and they just go "Aw screw it"?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What the hell was that haha.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did these people pay if they're going to sit there like crickets it sounds way quieter than an impact wrestling show


Hicks are literally like aliens. Trying to understand them is a fun but fruitless trip


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Is really sad how the wrestlers are really trying but this ass boring crowd is killing this show.


WWE killed the show and the product. 4 years of developing no new stars. 
Putting all their eggs into 1 basket of a guy that the fans never accepted. Devaluing their own titles.

You can't suck the life out of your fans for a decade and then suddenly start to pretend to care about the product again just because Vince is scared of losing his talent to AEW.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> It gets worse that Bayley!?
> 
> I haven't watched NXT in a while and I have never seen the UK version.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So will that be the first feud the the new tag champs?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That was....a terrible segment lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley vs Nia promo battle rivals Rock v Austin. :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Combining Bailey on the mic and this crowd is a horrible mixture of death LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Back when wrestling wasn't shit.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Can Vince book most of the roster off for some fucking promo classes? Good god.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That segment...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Half Bald Kid back?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Rain said:


> I'd probably have to pay you to sit through Toni Storm on NXT UK if you think Bayley is bad on the mic.


Omg. I literally just watch a Toni Storm Promo to see for myself.

Cringeworthy doesn't not even do it justice. One of the worst promos I have ever seen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-gcngxGog8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX with the pop of the night.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bayley and Sasha could have done that promo in front of a DMV and got the same reaction. 'You deserve it' was right.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The crowd popping for real stars


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DX were basically Looney Toons in 2006.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean to job again?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

DX to win a squash match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Right after the video package they show a little kid....bruh this fucker wasn't even a twinkle in his daddy's eye when DX was around and on tv every week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean next YAY! Not expecting a big reaction for him cos of this shit crowd though.

I'm just glad he didn't get in trouble for going off script last week lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

am i wrong or did renee just tell MAGGLE she wants him to suck Graves off

"AWW DO IT!"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm pretty intoxicated, some Dean overselling would genuinely make my night at this point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Billy Gunn works for AEW and will be inducted with DX at WM Weekend ha ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Rain said:
> 
> 
> > I'd probably have to pay you to sit through Toni Storm on NXT UK if you think Bayley is bad on the mic.
> ...


 God that was horroble!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Where is Alexa Bliss? I know she gets a lot of hate but this show is seriously lacking eye candy tonight.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> am i wrong or did renee just tell MAGGLE she wants him to suck Graves off
> 
> "AWW DO IT!"


I'm sure Carmella already did.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did they turn Ambrose face?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Billy Gunn works for AEW and will be inducted with DX at WM Weekend ha ha


Yeah it's interesting how timing works isn't it. Especially when Road Dogg was skipping round that with JJ the other month.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm pretty intoxicated, some Dean overselling would genuinely make my night at this point.


 he needs to oversell like a drunk sailor!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Billy Gunn works for AEW and will be inducted with DX at WM Weekend ha ha


Billy Gunn flips more than these ballet guys on RAW. He'll suck up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course they primarily highlight the 2006 era of DX....


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> DX were basically Looney Toons in 2006.


The Looney Toons are more entertaining than current WWE. Vince wishes he had someone with the star power of Bugs Bunny or as much charisma as Taz or a villain as evil as Yosemite Sam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Did they turn Ambrose face?


Yeah, he prettty much turned face last week when he told Seth to slay the beast. He's been acting like a face for the last few weeks as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember when DX won the tag titles from the Rhodes brothers back in 2014? That was so random!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean next YAY! Not expecting a big reaction for him cos of this shit crowd though.
> 
> I'm just glad he didn't get in trouble for going off script last week lol.



He kind of looks like a hick, so the crowd will relate. The reaction will be ok. You'll see.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> God that was horroble!!


That was Ronda Rousey bad.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean is off, no point being a heel to no gain, may as well just let him do his thing and fill matches as required until he's gone. 

Unless this is all part of a clever rouse.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Those awful sirens are gone LOL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when DX won the tag titles from the Rhodes brothers back in 2014? That was so random!


yeah, i remember when the rhodes family vs the authority/shield was hot as fuck and then cody and goldust won the tag titles and got a huge pop and then there was no plan for them after that so it went nowhere and they lost the titles to the NAO for no reason


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> That was Ronda Rousey bad.


That was Lafayette, LA bad.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dean is back with his old entrance theme?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As a non american, who is this Chrisley guy and why does it seems like heas 300 shows in the USA network?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, they got rid of the sirens from Dean's theme. That definitely means he's face again :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course they primarily highlight the 2006 era of DX....


I mean, the 90s version was just as lame and cringey. 

And WWE doing revisionist history saying they were the stable of the 90s, lol NWO with 500 members will still be better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No fucks given Dean. Shame hes leaving WWE.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Shame I like the Sirens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome to the Ambrose job to everyone on his way out the company tour.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP bane ambrose, we hardly knew ye


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is no longer a germaphobe. roud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ambrose just a face now just because...back to his old face theme without the sirens and now primarily pissing off heels, great heel run there Ambrose....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh yeah this match gonna be OVERSOLDMANIA :woo :mark: :dance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Shame I like the Sirens.


+1 it was the best part of a otherwise bland theme that could be attached to anybody.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

amazing that the original plan for Deans Heel Run was Mania and a title match with Reigns.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean doing the job


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Dean. Jobbing out.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao squashed


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

renee can't you see dean feeling himself whenever you want? :cena5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was kinda quick.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yikes. Buried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn....


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LMFAO That was quick. Just ask to do house shows only Dean.. please...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte was a the SD live event tonight so she won't be showing up tonight.

Becky could show up tho.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean got jobbed out there. Didn't even get to enjoy him enough :/ It's not surprising at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Dean get squashed, I leave teh room for one minute and the match is over


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So...is this what we have to see until Dean leaves?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol this guy better show up at AEW


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean is taking L's and doing the honors all the way to mania!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

You could have literally heard a pin drop in that arena during that match. Wow.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is what we will see from Dean from here on out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL Dean got squashed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its official Dean to AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Vince is gonna beat this dude until hes Barry Horowitz lmao.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

In the rematch next week, Dean wins in a long match for the 50/50


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have had Dean job that quickly to Black.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dean will be seeing the lights on his back a lot for the next few months lol.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Good Lord are they ever having him job on the way out the door


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess this is Dean's future till he leaves. I'm not gonna get my hopes up for a Mania match for him.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

At this point Ambrose can expect a spot in the battle royal at Mania.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BURIEDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I literally went to get another beer and Dean lost. 

LMFAO. So bad. Can't wait to see this guy kill it in AEW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Dean to job til he arrives in AEW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, there was a part two? :fuck


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This is why this dumb fuck should not be universal champion holy fuck.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The disrespect to Dean Ambrose.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

People forget Dean won last Monday then haha. Poor EC3.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This video package and what Heyman is saying is leading me to believe Seth will win. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They will keep jobbing Dean. When he hits AEW he will be welcomed!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is this video package so epic?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im gonna laff so fuckin hard when jon moxley is the first guy out on the first AEW on TNT/TBS to a huge pop and vince is like :vincecry BUT I :buried HIM FOR 3 MONTHS DAMMIT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And this is why it was dumb to have EC3 lose to this guy last week, he beats EC3 last week then gets demolished and booked like a jobber to McIntyre, so hows that make EC3 look?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I guess this is Dean's future till he leaves. I'm not gonna get my hopes up for a Mania match for him.


He will get squashed on the pre-show. So he looks bad and wont be on the main card and get a piece of the WM purse but will still have to be at WM


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

we might close with Becky in Handcuffs then?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> This video package and what Heyman is saying is leading me to believe Seth will win. Just my opinion.


He better fucking win. 

I’m tired of this shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose dead & :buried


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww Seth you disappoint me, you called her Charly instead of Charles :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't recall this may backstage interviews on raw is this the usual???


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If Heyman isn't a liar, he probably would have thought the check was in the mail back in the ECW days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean can't wait for April


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So many segments involving Charly tongiht :mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show really misses Roman. Hate to say it. They have NO stars.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I wanna see Dean job to Renee on the way out


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol it's almost laughable how much weaker booked Dean is since he gave his notice. I wonder if we will see him hit a dirty deeds again lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to hokey Dean.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> And this is why it was dumb to have EC3 lose to this guy last week, he beats EC3 last week then gets demolished and booked like a jobber to McIntyre, so hows that make EC3 look?


 makes EC3 look like a turd now. Lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean is still awesome.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose lol, so that heel turn was just because he got confused for a moment lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol:lol

That was great. Dean just needs to be fuckery unleashed until he's done.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh comedy Dean back, might as well have a sitcom laugh track play after he does these corny jokes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean :lmao OMG I love him so much.

Seth: "Have you completely lost your mind?"
Dean: O___O "...Ehhhhh!" :lmao


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not looking forward to Rollins as Champion


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias about to get squashed by Aleister Black.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I think the crowd laughing at Dean's "eh" was the most noise I've heard from the crowd tonight..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that guy with the Young Bucks tshirt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> So many segments involving Charly tongiht :mark:


RAW is Charly. :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Aleister is going to interrupt Elias isn't he?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Back to drunk acting goofy Ambrose


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Rollins promo fpalm

Is he supposed to be the face of the company? Zero personality


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Dean face is a meme waiting to happen


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins's reaction was priceless :lmao

The face Dean Ambrose made was hilarious :lmao

I'm going to miss Ambrose :cry


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince really is a nice guy

giving ambrose every opportunity to show up the bland shitty product on his way out


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> This video package and what Heyman is saying is leading me to believe Seth will win. Just my opinion.


He's winning , Reigns Spears Lesnar to give Rollins the opening for the win


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> I am not looking forward to Rollins as Champion


Me neither. He is horrible. He doesn't deserve to be the one who beats Lesnar.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean's no fucks given was the most the crowd had popped lmfao!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> RAW is Charly. :mark


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow, that shot up the ass was like a lobotomy for Dean.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Damn what it do then


MAYBE I WILL!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great Elias is next....But just watch as bad as this fucking hick crowd is i bet they do the sing along act with Elias when he asks whats WWE stand for? just watch they will... But it'll be funny as fuck if he finally gets crickets when doing that tired shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean :lmao OMG I love him so much.
> 
> Seth: "Have you completely lost your mind?"
> Dean: O___O "...Ehhhhh!" :lmao


He probably said yeah fuck it, im not doing this shitty lines Vince wrote for me


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If wins don't matter, then why bury a guy on the way out? Oh, so you're saying wins do matter WWE?


And Dean's character shrugging these losses off just helps him from not being buried IMO.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Why is WWE still wasting time/money on McCrickets?


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh Deano. You’ll be missed. Hopefully Jon Moxley returns for AEW.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Charly is ridiculously fit based on my google search


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> That Dean face is a meme waiting to happen


Make the meme!!! Lol
Yeah I'll miss Dean. What a waste of a possibly good heel run. Fml


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Point of fact. Roman ended Brock's Reign of Terror. This is just a poor sequel reign.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Great Elias is next....But just watch as bad as this fucking hick crowd is i bet they do the sing along act with Elias when asks whats WWE stand for, just watch they will... But it'll be funny as fuck if he finally gets crickets when doing that tired shit.


Black to squash Elias


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean is still the most entertaining thing in WWE right now despite them trying to bury him and job him out. That backstage segment was fucking funny, and actually got a reaction from this dead crowd. Dean's face was PERFECT :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This show really misses Roman. Hate to say it. They have NO stars.


If they stopped doing the Superman punch and gave him a more grounded and realistic punch and kick combo, Roman would look like a million times better in the ring.

I'm excited for his return.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> And this is why it was dumb to have EC3 lose to this guy last week, he beats EC3 last week then gets demolished and booked like a jobber to McIntyre, so hows that make EC3 look?


They honestly have zero clue on how to use this guy. He's been a dud so far.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I can see Brock Retaining I really can.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> THE MAN said:
> 
> 
> > RAW is Charly. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


 good lord them legs are uffffffffff....


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

We want Aleister Black!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't wait for Dean to kill it in AEW. Vince will do all he can to make sure he does not look like a star going in though. Kind of fucked up after all that Ambrose has done for him in the Shield and his singles run.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh look is Seth Rollins twin (acording to some posters).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Elias, cut down this dead crowd!!!!!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Elias probably has the best mic skills on the whole roster. He would have done well in the Attitude era.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth's winning at 'Mania :mark:

Black vs Elias?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Can't wait for Dean to kill it in AEW. Vince will do all he can to make sure he does not look like a star going in though. Kind of fucked up after all that Ambrose has done for him in the Shield and his singles run.


What do you expect Vince to do, give Dean the IC Title?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Time for Elias’ weekly segment of doing the exact same thing he does every single week


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> They honestly have zero clue on how to use this guy. He's been a dud so far.


Put him on Smackdown. He has a better shot there than on Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God that Fighting With My Family trailer...Lol why do we need a movie about Paige's life story? Its not like her journey is any different than most of the women in WWE, big deal her family wrestled and she came from England. And why does The Rock give a damn about Paige enough to do the damn thing?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Elias about to get his face kicked off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ALEISTER.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Aleister :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Black's entrance wens3


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God that Fighting With My Family trailer...Lol why do we need a movie about Paige's life story? Its not like her journey is any different than most of the women in WWE, big deal her family wrestlers and she came from England. And why does The Rock give a damn about Paige enough to do the damn thing?


Rocky loves making that $$$$


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Black now got the best theme on the roster :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Renee is so corny.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

ok, so they debut Black vs Elias. I guess that's ok... but seems beneath him.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God that Fighting With My Family trailer...Lol why do we need a movie about Paige's life story? Its not like her journey is any different than most of the women in WWE, big deal her family wrestlers and she came from England.* And why does The Rock give a damn about Paige enough to do the damn thing*?


Probably got impressed for her work in the leak.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black :mark


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Losing Dean to AEW is actually the biggest hit Vince could have taken as far as full time talent goes because the dude can actually talk. He can go to AEW and absolutely bury Vince and his company on the mic.

Seth may be a bigger deal within the WWE bubble but he's not a good promo at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised Dean said to Seth "where were you out there?" like he forgot The Shield broke up and he turned on Seth :lol Did Dean have a memory blank of the last four months or something? :lmao


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


Those legs


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Cole call him "the moody"? Wtf???


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Ronda is the main event. Which means Becky is actually the main event [emoji2][emoji120]


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

They couldn't find a worse crowd for all these debuts. Wow.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Zero pop for Aleister Black....lol this is the worst crowd I've ever seen in my 24 years of existence. Wow.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aleister Black time!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why have him talk? Keep him a silent assassin for a bit. WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Getting squashed with Elias.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I think Cole calling Aleister Black 'moody' pretty much seals his fate.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ywah, I know a lot of people like Black but him, Ricochet and Riddle will always be pure trash to me.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crowd seems appropriate to me, not sure what people are complaining about? Do we lie to ourselves and say the product deserved more tonight?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The crowd looks confused


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Time to Walk The Black Mass Elias


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With all these call ups on Raw we will never see guys like Apollo Crews, Bray Wyatt, Jinder Mahal, and Titus O'Neil.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And a commercial on his debut? :fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> So Ronda is the main event. Which means Becky is actually the main event [emoji2][emoji120]


and the show ends with her getting arrested


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

That entrance is awesome, he's built for the main roster.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: 02/18 Raw Thread: What fate awaits the inaugural WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions?*

Hell yeah!! I want this feud so bad!! Yes!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know if anyone is on twitter right now but every other tweet is about how dead the crowd is.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Christ. Its impossible to even get invested in cool shit they do because of all the damn commercials.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Someone teleport this roster to a fan base who truly cares and invite me dammit cus this shit is awesome


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Calico Jack said:


> I think Cole calling Aleister Black 'moody' pretty much seals his fate.


lol might as well called him emo there. Cole sees through that shit. He was raised in the hood.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> With all these call ups on Raw we will never see guys like Apollo Crews, Bray Wyatt, Jinder Mahal, and Titus O'Neil.


That means they're going to complain and want to go to aew and the WWE will just push them for a couple weeks LOL


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Black is Cool


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow would the crowd pop for Alestar Black? Some of these takes are bizarre. They don't know who he is most likely


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I am on twitter and I told Wwe their crowd fucking sucks lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Cole call him "the moody"? Wtf???



 https://goo.gl/images/ViBR2j


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Good grief enough with the Durex adverts...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This city should be on the BANNED list


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The crowd does suck, but to be fair, so does the show :draper2

Way to waste the NXT callups. Should of had them debut the night after 'Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Zero pop for Aleister Black....lol this is the worst crowd I've ever seen in my 24 years of existence. Wow.


Yeah Stone Cold and The Rock could come out there and they'd get the same reaction as The Revival or Curt Hawkins. 

Honestly if i was Vince i'd storm out there during break and rip them apart, who cares if they'd leave wouldn't matter in terms of reaction cause they're giving you zero right now anyways.

They should definitely put this town on a list of towns to never go back to.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If Black is indeed getting called up for the love of all that is good and holy don't fuck his booking up...


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> That means they're going to complain and want to go to aew and the WWE will just push them for a couple weeks LOL


Jinder can go away for all I care. Nobody asked for him to come back to WWE in the first place (and we have the Brand Split to thank for that).


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I am on twitter and I told Wwe their crowd fucking sucks lol


Can you tell them to remove Charlotte from the Raw Womens Title Match while you have an in with Vinny Mac bro.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black should have killed Elias with a Black Mass after the bell rang


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't get excited much anymore for WWE but this is great. These two could and should be the two biggest stars in the company.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

They better not be dead for Becky getting some of Rousey and getting arrested.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Black will get over very quick


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE have so many sponsors, this is the reason Nia Jax/Dean thing is over , AEW won't get sponsors doing hardcore thing in this PC/SJW/Feminist era


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Black now got the best theme on the roster :mark::mark::mark:


I'm a metal head but I'm not into really that screamo stuff BUT I think this song fits his character perfectly.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Watching this show like literally everyone in the front looks like a dead zombie.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds like these guys are here on Raw permanently?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The3 said:


> WWE have so many sponsors, this is the reason Nia Jax/Dean thing is over , AEW won't get sponsors doing hardcore thing in this PC/SJW/Feminist era


Well one key sponsor said they won't support a product with intergender matches which nixed the idea they had.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Becky tonight. I think Charlotte will show and attack Ronda to try and recapture her fizzling heat.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why does Corey keep talking about Black’s “hands and his feet and his elbows and his knees”?


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't know, when it comes to Black i just don't get it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> No Becky tonight. I think Charlotte will show and attack Ronda to try and recapture her fizzling heat.


Nah, Charlotte faced Asuka at the SD live show tonight. Becky could show up since she wasn't there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Black's theme song is fire.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL sucks to be one of the guys told you're facing an NXT callup tonight, cos all of them won :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This raw was pretty corny and lame


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Why does Corey keep talking about Black’s “hands and his feet and his elbows and his knees”?


Because Vince is yelling in his ear telling him to do so


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And the crowd goes.... back to being quiet.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because Vince is yelling in his ear telling him to do so




TALK ABOUT HIS HANDS AND HIS FEET DAMMIT!!! AND DONT FORGET HIS ELBOWS, OH AND ALSO HIS KNEES DAMMIT!!! DO IT!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So earlier Cole said "Its become a tradition after a ppv" about Ruby getting a rematch, what the fuck does he mean its become a tradition to do the match from the ppv again on Raw? That sounds dumb as fuck.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That knee spot was aesthetically awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Black's theme song is fire.


Literally


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

As I feared, they booked Black like an underdog who needed to come from behind. I hate how they think every babyface needs to be booked like that. Black isn't one of those guys who should be playing defense too much. He's not an underdog.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWE needs some stars, they don't present any of their guys like it.

No wonder crowds are dead for the majority of them.

Compare this to Okada :mark: :mark: :mark:






When his music hits you know you're going to see something great.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Sounds like these guysmajor NXT storyline. are here on Raw permanently?


I don't think all will. Tomaso is NXT champion so he can't just dissappear. And Gargano reuniting with him being a major NXT storyline...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So earlier Cole said "Its become a tradition after a ppv" about Ruby getting a rematch, what the fuck does he mean its become a tradition to do the match from the ppv again on Raw? That sounds dumb as fuck.


did'nt they specify no more title rematches like a month ago


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hate it all you want, these are the customers WWE has pushed for for 20 years now. They got them tonight. They are lucky they still get Mania crowds as hot as they are. Because they don't want your business anymore.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> So earlier Cole said "Its become a tradition after a ppv" about Ruby getting a rematch, what the fuck does he mean its become a tradition to do the match from the ppv again on Raw? That sounds dumb as fuck.


Also when people hear that that might just think to themselves why should I order the PPV when the same match will be on Raw the following night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Guessing this will be another Ruby squash since there's only 15 mins left.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So earlier Cole said "Its become a tradition after a ppv" about Ruby getting a rematch, what the fuck does he mean its become a tradition to do the match from the ppv again on Raw? That sounds dumb as fuck.




Ronda came out after Survivor series and said she wanted to start a tradition of defending her title on the following Raw after every PPV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Nah, Charlotte faced Asuka at the SD live show tonight. Becky could show up since she wasn't there.


Okay. I really do not want Becky to attack her again tonight. She needed to let the beating sink in, but now I imagine Ronda will beat her up and supplant the memory with Becky not looking strong. :sadbecky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Naitch. GOAT.

:mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Calico Jack said:


> I think Cole calling Aleister Black 'moody' pretty much seals his fate.


Seriously, what is he a girl on his period? Fuck off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So odds Big Dave returns next week to give wrestling fans something to be excited about?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> As I feared, they booked Black like an underdog who needed to come from behind. I hate how they think every babyface needs to be booked like that. Black isn't one of those guys who should be playing defense too much. He's not an underdog.




Maybe they’re treating him as a newbie that the crowd are not familiar with. So he’s like the new guy who needs to defeat the established main roster guy. Kinda stupid but it sounds like something Vince would think


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Toucan Sam with the jobber entrance


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Despite some of the problems, they generally booked the NXT people well tonight. Big victories and they got to show their offense (not so much Black, unfortunately). It's more than you can say about how they've debuted a lot of people. Look what they've already done to these latest callups.

...And nothing for Ronda either. This crowd fucking sucks. Don't ever do a TV show in this town again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky should be arrested at Ric's party.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Donnie said:


> WWE needs some stars, they don't present any of their guys like it.
> 
> No wonder crowds are dead for the majority of them.
> 
> ...


That's a fair point. Even though much of the stuff with Lacey and Heavy Machinery has been not so good, they are at least trying to give them some kind of build up before they do much to try and create some interest.

They literally just dropped all 4 NXT guys in tonight and hoped for the best..


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> Well one key sponsor said they won't support a product with intergender matches which nixed the idea they had.


and that the reason you will NOT see another attitude era type show anytime soon


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the fucking main event? oh my...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All hell will break loose during Ric's Birthday Celebration


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see Ronda utilizing one of her three offensive moves...a judo throw. Again.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda doesn’t come out all smiley and beaming with pride that much anymore


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why is Ronda wrestling in her workout clothes? she forget her gear or something?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe it was just me, but those punches Rhonda was just throwing looks like they didn't even come close to Ruby.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buster Baxter said:


> This is the fucking main event? oh my...


The main event should have been Revival vs DIY.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So did Ronda stop trying to use Piper's gimmick for a pop?


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Show has been solid tonight, but the crowd is absolutely awful. So awful that they don't deserve another Raw in their city again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hell would freeze over before it happens, but If that Ric Flair birthday party was Flair unscripted and written with maturity, that would be one of the more entertaining Raws of all-time methinks. My god a Ric Flair birthday celebration in the late 80s would be gold.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ADVERTS AGAIN?! Are you fucking joking, we literally have 10 mins left :lmao


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

The fact that Black was booked in the Randy Orton match where he gets his shit pushed in and then hits one move and wins shows you how much this company understands their talent.

I like Elias, but Black should've murdered him after a strike flurry, springboard moonsault, Black Mass. SMH.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Black's theme song is fire.










Mango13 said:


>


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe it was just me, but those punches Rhonda was just throwing looks like they didn't even come close to Ruby.


They were Shane O Mack level bad


also WTF ref not counting RR shoulders being down for a good 3 seconds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Ronda were a WF poster would she have a full red rep bar?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

advert break, squash match, becky, handcuffs, close show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And these commercials are insufferable. Fucking hell. Ruined Black's match entirely.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Piehound said:


> That's a fair point. Even though much of the stuff with Lacey and Heavy Machinery has been not so good, they are at least trying to give them some kind of build up before they do much to try and create some interest.
> 
> They literally just dropped all 4 NXT guys in tonight and hoped for the best..


 Okada and Naito feel like megastars, always get hyped when they make their entrances.

You don't get that feeling in the WWE outside Dream but he's not a star to that level.

Especially Okada, man that guy is everything you want in your FOTC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another commercial already?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Ruby was the first person to pin Ronda clean for a 3 count? What the fuck was that?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The3 said:


> and that the reason you will NOT see another attitude era type show anytime soon




Remember the backlash of the Fabulous Moolah battle royal too... Snickers were bombarded with complaints from fans lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least Ruby got some offense tonight.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I've had what feels like 10 adverts about Durex tonight, really takes you out of the show.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe it is just me, but sure seems like Raw is commercials tonight.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why a commercial before Raw ends?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A match that lasted like 60 seconds last night is now being dragged out and gets a commercial break, seriously? kinda bullshit for those who paid for the ppv and got that squash match when on free tv you get a longer more competitive version of the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is with WWE's awful time management recently? Orton getting 30 seconds on SD, now an advert break 10 mins before the end of Raw LOL.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> I've had what feels like 10 adverts about Durex tonight, really takes you out of the show.




This ad is the definition of overpushed

The Roman Reigns of ads


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Hell would freeze over before it happens, but If that Ric Flair birthday party was Flair unscripted and written with maturity, that would be one of the more entertaining Raws of all-time methinks. My god a Ric Flair birthday celebration in the late 80s would be gold.


A real Ric Flair birthday celebration in the 80's or today wouldn't be allowed on TV...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

We've got a 5* classic on our hands here folks. 

Quality Main Event.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is with WWE's awful time management recently? Orton getting 30 seconds on SD, now an advert break 10 mins before the end of Raw LOL.


Ok TV shows have an ad 10 mins before it ends. Its more jarring on raw now bc there is no overrun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda sold that spear good.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Maybe it is just me, but sure seems like Raw is commercials tonight.


Yeah it's out of hand tonight


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I know selling advertising is all part of the machine but still, it's killing the show, breaking up the matches with backstage segments, interviews and commercials, isn't helping anyone. Makes watching youtube highlights much more appealing.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This is laughable.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god Rhonda needs to practice her punches!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda just missed that uppercut by a solid half a foot.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

over 100 pages for one of the shittiest raws in the last 12 months

the power of NXT! :mark:


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Okada and Naito feel like megastars, always get hyped when they make their entrances.
> 
> You don't get that feeling in the WWE outside Dream but he's not a star to that level.
> 
> Especially Okada, man that guy is everything you want in your FOTC.


Where as i agree the are amaznig and megastars over there. If you were to drop them in WWE they would nothing more than mid card rusev or nakamura type guys with how vince would treat them and people would sour on them over time and people would complain about them as well. Where as if you put guys in WWe over there and let them get the big pushes japan would give them they would turn into megastars over there. It's all where you are and how the fans react dictates how big of a star you are honestly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Ronda learn how to throw a fucking punch? You'd think someone from MMA would know how to, maybe you shouldn't put all your eggs in one basket in the MMA world, thats pretty much why she started getting her ass kicked she couldn't handle the stand up cause she can't punch for shit.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Riott getting in more offense tonight than last night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Ruby getting more offense in this match than in the PPV match? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda O'Mac level punches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this a "sorry about last night, Ruby" match? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

falconfan13 said:


> Where as i agree the are amaznig and megastars over there. If you were to drop them in WWE they would nothing more than mid card rusev or nakamura type guys with how vince would treat them and people would sour on them over time and people would complain about them as well. Where as if you put guys in WWe over there and let them get the big pushes japan would give them they would turn into megastars over there. It's all where you are and how the fans react dictates how big of a star you are honestly.


I agree with this. Just imagine a Cesaro in New Japan.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

When Crackdown 3 is more entertaining than RTWM season you know WWE has hit rock bottom. Even during the celebrity guest host PG Era years they were still pulling 3's and 4's and still had a few stars on the roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No reason why they didn't do this match last night.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Why is Ronda not just having the arm bar as her finisher, over this pipers pit move, makes no sense, the arm bar at least is credible for her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah why all of a sudden is Ruby able to take Ronda to the limit tonight but last night she got destroyed in under 2 minutes?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Ruby getting so buried tonight


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That's the worst crossbody I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this going to go off the air during the match
they better hurry up


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda just about killed everybody...


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> I know selling advertising is all part of the machine but still, it's killing the show, breaking up the matches with backstage segments, interviews and commercials, isn't helping anyone. Makes watching youtube highlights much more appealing.


Youtube has been adding more ads. They have been pushing youtube red so people subscribe and won't have to deal with ads.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Okada and Naito feel like megastars, always get hyped when they make their entrances.
> 
> You don't get that feeling in the WWE outside Dream but he's not a star to that level.
> 
> Especially Okada, man that guy is everything you want in your FOTC.


An Asian as the FOTC? it's WWE, come on brah.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> Why is Ronda not just having the arm bar as her finisher, over this pipers pit move, makes no sense, the arm bar at least is credible for her.




The arm bar is her finisher. She’s only won one of her matches with the Piper’s pit


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was a slick finish I'll say.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat slip doe.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That match was garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. No Becky or Charlotte.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shit ending


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So if there was no Becky or Charlotte showing up what was the point in this being the main event exactly?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rated R™;76866058 said:


> An Asian as the FOTC? it's WWE, come on brah.


 I meant attributes.

Looks a million bucks
Great character
Charismatic
Fans love him 
Great in the ring

Obviously wont happen in the WWE because he's Japanese and it would be difficult for him to connect.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What a garbage ending.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ronda has become a great wrestler in such a shot amount of time. She's amazing!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

No Becky?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

someone really needs to tell ronda her "grim" face is more of a "damn that fart was RANK" face


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Is this a "sorry about last night, Ruby" match? :lol


They gave Alexa one, so yeah ..basically.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

that was an underwhelming finish


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Riotts are the RAW version of the IIconics, booking wise


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

No Charlotte..no Becky..why was that the ME??


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Enough with super booking... christ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they really need to fire everyone backstage their time management is still horrible. They cut it closer and closer each week


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Guess Becky will be saved for Smackdown then considering shes getting Charlotte at Fast Lane apparently.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> No Charlotte..no Becky..why was that the ME??


evolutionary herstory that's why!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, they allowed the program a week to breath.

Next week they can do something during Ric's birthday.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

and why could they not do this at the ppv it was a good match where both looked good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait... that was it?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Now I remember why I haven't watched RAW live for years, they sucked me in with that tweet about the NXT debuts and surprise, surprise delivered up another episode of steaming garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

elo said:


> Now I remember why I haven't watched RAW live for years, they sucked me in with that tweet about the NXT debuts and surprise, surprise delivered up another episode of steaming garbage.


The NXT matches were great


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ronda has become a great wrestler in such a shot amount of time. She's amazing!


She has? Is this a joke? She can't even throw a punch or jump off the turnbuckle good.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose slaps Drew McIntyre in the face backstage while talking to Triple H

- Revival vs Tommaso Ciampa/Johnny Gargano

- Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose backstage segment 

Edit:

By the way, it was cool seeing Ricochet and Aleister Black make their debuts tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And this is why the WWE is turning into crap talk about a lame Road to WrestleMania


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> they really need to fire everyone backstage their time management is still horrible. They cut it closer and closer each week


Cornette made a rant about that a couple of days ago lol.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> evolutionary herstory that's why!


Haha yeah its ridiculous sometimes. Why have that ME without at least Becky??


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

That was a really boring and pointless end to RAW. I'm surprised that was the main event. Was more pointless than last nights match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God. No Becky. Ronda needed more time to marinate in the ass whipping The Man gave her. :beckylol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The Riotts are the RAW version of the IIconics, booking wise




They may lose a lot but they’re featured on almost every episode of Raw [emoji2370]


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad Ruby was given the opportunity to showcase and look relatively decent in defeat.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

WWE officials really seems to hate the Riott Squad! The are loosing every damn match. It's a shame. 

By the way, i'm pretty sick of the way Ronda is booked.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

p862011 said:


> and why could they not do this at the ppv it was a good match where both looked good


Exactly, the PPV ended like 30 mins early. They could have easily done this match, and still had all that fuckery at the end of the match at the ppv.

Would have made even more sense since RR would have been beaten up from her match why she couldn't take out a one-legged Becky.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Donnie said:


> I meant attributes.
> 
> Looks a million bucks
> Great character
> ...


Sounds like Zack Ryder, Bobby Roode, and Dolph Ziggler to me when you describe them like that lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They killed Ruby's finisher tonight


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Thank God. No Becky. Ronda needed more time to marinate in the ass whipping The Man gave her. :beckylol


In a real fight Ronda or Charlotte would snap Becky like a twig.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

That crowd didn't deserve a Becky Lynch appearance anyway. I don't even think CM Punk coming out would get them to pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Thank God. No Becky. Ronda needed more time to marinate in the ass whipping The Man gave her. :beckylol


They need to save Becky for next week to beat up Ric Flair


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Himiko said:


> They may lose a lot but they’re featured on almost every episode of Raw [emoji2370]


Yeah, the only good thing about it.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

The only thing that stood out tonight was how absolutely God awful that crowd was. Are they all on ambien or something?


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

This is main event worthy? They barely can even pull off a move correctly. What a clumsy awkward match. They are so small and barely go anywhere. Seriously I get home for the last 30 minutes and all I see are women at the end. Make this WNBA material go away.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> That was a really boring and pointless end to RAW. I'm surprised that was the main event. Was more pointless than last nights match.


Well this is still the women's revolution right? Vince has to have the women closing Raw no matter how bad it is!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> She has? Is this a joke? She can't even throw a punch or jump off the turnbuckle good.


She looks believable and legit. She works at a higher level than most of the women. They couldn't work her style.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> When Crackdown 3 is more entertaining than RTWM season you know WWE has hit rock bottom. Even during the celebrity guest host PG Era years they were still pulling 3's and 4's and still had a few stars on the roster.


WWE hasn't hit rock bottom, they've been losing fans at a pretty much consistent rate for years.

Ratings are only going to continue falling.

Aside from the fact that they don't put on a particularly or consistently good show, they keep kicking what fans they have remaining in the balls for no reason aside from they seem to enjoy it.

It doesn't even matter who they push in the short term or even medium term because WWE has lost so much faith that no one can trust them long term. The Becky situation is the latest example of that. They had fans thinking they were actually going to make a good move, and couldn't keep the faith they got for a month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> They may lose a lot but they’re featured on almost every episode of Raw [emoji2370]


I would imagine he Iiconics would be featured a lot more on RAW as well if they were there, RAW needs more jobbers than SD to fill 3 hours :shrug


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ronda has become a great wrestler in such a shot amount of time. She's amazing!


I feel like we watched a different match. Her athleticism is obvious, and was impressive off the bat but she hasn't been evolving much to me. She utilizes the same offensive techniques every match. Her cross body attempt was a couple of inches away from missing everybody, it was brutal. She missed Ruby by half a foot with a horrible uppercut and her punches were pitiful. She looks good against people like Sasha and Charlotte but seems mediocre at best when she isn't competing against an opponent who can carry the match.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

raw soon to go under 2million viewers. lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> They killed Ruby's finisher tonight


Yeah Ruby could hit it like 5 times in a row and Rousey would kick out, cause you don't buy for a second anyone is defeating Ronda on Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Highlight of the show










Highlight of the night for me however










>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Next week's Raw is in Atlanta. The Raw after that is in Philly. 

Instead of debuting the NXT guys in one of those cities, they decide to debut them in "HUH HUH SOMETHING ELSE BESIDES ME FUCKING MY OWN SISTER IS COMING TO OUR HICK TOWN, LOUISANA."

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> In a real fight Ronda or Charlotte would snap Becky like a twig.






 :beckylol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Philly would have been a hotter crowd, they're a smarter crowd, they would have known who those NXT guys are. You show them up in Louisiana and they all look like jabronis when that crowd is so sleepy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Highlight of the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Girlsway.Com come calling


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those punches :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I liked the part where the show ended.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Next week's Raw is in Atlanta. The Raw after that is in Philly.
> 
> Instead of debuting the NXT guys in one of those cities, they decide to debut them in "HUH HUH SOMETHING ELSE BESIDES ME FUCKING MY OWN SISTER IS COMING TO OUR HICK TOWN, LOUISANA."
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


To be fair most RAW viewers don't watch NXT. Even when wrestling was hot it wasn't easy to get crowds to care for someone they've never seen before debuting unless you debut them against a mega star (John Cena vs Kurt Angle for example). Even more so now when crowds don't even care about 90% of the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> To be fair most RAW viewers don't watch NXT. Even when wrestling was hot it wasn't easy to get crowds to care for someone they've never seen before debuting unless you debut them against a mega star (John Cena vs Kurt Angle for example). Even more so now when crowds don't even care about 90% of the main roster.


The crowds in the bigger cities would know them, though. They've held Takeover's in cities like that multiple times in the past. There's a Raw in Chicago in a few weeks, too.

Just stupid. Not the end of the world, though.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

On wrestling inc podcast they said there was a lot of tarped off sections. Also the arena only holds 13 000 people. And thats probably with out the stage. Maybe that has an effect on crowd sound.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Those punches :lmao



:beckylol someone has finally surpassed Shane in having the worst punches in the company


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A audience of mimes would have been louder than tonight's crowd. :trolldog


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

while the crowd did suck majority of the matches tonight were random matches with no story line or build


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My goodness. The crowd was so bad that just the name of the city "Lafayette" is trending on Twitter right now with 10.5K tweets just strictly about the awful crowd.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Never give these shit crowds a nationally televised program ever again. From now on towns like this have to STRICTLY be house-showville and absolutely nothing else.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Those punches :lmao


And people say she has improved or is a good wrestler. :lmao


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Who's cornflakes did Ruby piss in to get treated like this?

Braun vs. Baron needs to end, like soon.* It's just so tedious at this point.

Nice to see the NXT guys win, but the presentation of their debuts was, off and underwhelming.

This was a pretty nothing show to be honest. And it felt like nothing really progressed storywise and they were missing a bunch of their biggest names as well.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

p862011 said:


> while the crowd did suck majority of the matches tonight were random matches with no story line or build


House Shows probably have the colons vs Rhyno and Slater and receive better reactions.-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean was the highlight of the show. That backstage segment with Seth had me laughing my ass off :lmao And the one with Drew was good too, that slap almost sent Drew into a different dimension LOL.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> And people say she has improved or is a good wrestler. :lmao


It's a funny ass botch but since when can't you improve and still screw up major at the same time?

Shit happens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Those punches :lmao


Tbf, those punches were just as good as her UFC ones. :beckylol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The crowd hurt this show. It actually wasn't half bad in my opinion.

Yeah, we got no big developments. We what could they do? Brock wasn't there, Seth is hurt, and if Becky showed up everyone would've complained about her being "over exposed" or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Those punches :lmao


Her overpush makes sense now. She's dating Shane McMahon! How else would she learn how to master the air punch?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The crowd wasn't good but what exactly were they supposed to be reacting too? A bunch of cold house show matches and the debuts of a bunch of nobodies? The show was pretty awful.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> My goodness. The crowd was so bad that just the name of the city "Lafayette" is trending on Twitter right now with 10.5K tweets just strictly about the awful crowd.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Never give these shit crowds a nationally televised program ever again. From now on towns like this have to STRICTLY be house-showville and absolutely nothing else.


Seriously who decides "Hey lets go to this hick town on the road to WM!!"

If anything give them a Raw in like December lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

How many people paid to get into that place tonight? I heard Elias' wallet chain made more noise then that building.



Switchblade Club said:


> Seriously who decides "Hey lets go to this hick town on the road to WM!!"
> 
> If anything give them a Raw in like December lol


Did it feel like a RTWM Raw? Because I'm willing to bet it didn't, and even though the show may have turned out to be what we consider good for Raw nowadays. It was probably all over the place, and pushed no real stories or angles leading into the big show.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Her overpush makes sense now. She's dating Shane McMahon! How else would she learn how to master the air punch?


If you've never watched Ronda in the UFC, those were better then her shoot punches.

Here's a taste of her shoot punches.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

EC made me pissy but this "We value you, honestly" match and Ruby not just selling Ronda's botch but _overselling_ it made it all better. :lol










Like a true Hall of Famer...


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> At least Ruby got some offense tonight.


Ronda literally buried her finisher and the whole Riott Squad . :done


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> God that was horroble!!





GloriousLunatic said:


> Omg. I literally just watch a Toni Storm Promo to see for myself.
> 
> Cringeworthy doesn't not even do it justice. One of the worst promos I have ever seen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-gcngxGog8&feature=youtu.be


Get used to it because Toni will be a WWE SD or RAW Women's Champion one day.

I am meant to like her by default for being from Aus/NZ but my god she's the worst I have ever heard on the mic.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Highlight of the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look a whole lot better this way ( less makeup)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

TheFeitan said:


> They look a whole lot better this way ( less makeup)


You could say that about most of the division, they must have the most incompetent make up crew on Earth.

Billie Kay didn't look like this in Shimmer.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've seen chickens fly better than Ronda Rousey tonight.

https://youtu.be/c06qZb8Skk0






GloriousLunatic said:


> Omg. I literally just watch a Toni Storm Promo to see for myself.
> 
> Cringeworthy doesn't not even do it justice. One of the worst promos I have ever seen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-gcngxGog8&feature=youtu.be


Wow. That was lame. I truly believe if Bayley dressed sexier she wouldn't get as much hate for her promos.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Some bad booking on this show i felt... Lack of continuity from Elimination chamber at some parts... 

Why is Rush back to teaming up with Bobby Lashley again even though he got beat up last night!! Was there any explanation even provided on back to being buddies again :lol
Braun vs Corbin again.. Apart from it being bad enough, no help this time and he decided to go fair fight today?? WTF
Ronda Ruby..squash yesterday..competitive today .. ok...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

You wouldn’t think that Wrestlemania is a little over a month away.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cole calling Aleister Black "moody" was one of the stupidest calls of the night. If anything, Aleister's character is the opposite of that.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I went through the opening bit of RAW and it was just HHH doing a 15 minute long commercial for WWE...

and I don't watch NXT so have zero idea of who most of these people coming to the main roster are. Plus weren't all the ones who appeared in the Rumble quickly thrown out anyway? 

WWE are getting desperate now they are bringing loads up from NXT but as with the Cruiserweights they have had no proper build up so it is just "generic wrestler" debut as far as I am concerned


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose buried and women's main event lol. May be the NxT call-ups/matches and the absence of that idiotic wannabe Becky Lynch might prevent Raw from getting "historically low ratings" this week lol. But besides the NxT guys, three of who are very small indy darling workers I might add, this show was garbage, especially the women's segments, as expected. 

Personally I don't mind indy darlings but the show needs a Roman Reigns to save it, not some idiotic woman acting like a man, or multiple women saturating the show, or whatever else that's been happening. 

Even Ronda Rousey as a "badass" should only be reserved in a 5-minute midcard or undercard LOL and not mainevents. A woman, even if it's Ronda Rousey will never draw wrestling fans like an Austin, Brock, Roman or even Bret and Shawn can. Fact!

Raw on the RTWM should've had Orton, Bryan, AJ and others, whatever their title matches or feuds, and not this brand-split nonsense and women's revolution garbage having taken over the company.

Enjoy the declining viewers and ratings WWE.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Deathiscoming said:


> Dean Ambrose buried and women's main event lol. May be the NxT call-ups/matches and the absence of that idiotic wannabe Becky Lynch might prevent Raw from getting "historically low ratings" this week lol. But besides the NxT guys, three of who are very small indy darling workers I might add, this show was garbage, especially the women's segments, as expected.
> 
> Personally I don't mind indy darlings but the show needs a Roman Reigns to save it, not some idiotic woman acting like a man, or multiple women saturating the show, or whatever else that's been happening.
> 
> ...


Yes... Roman Reigns at the top was behind the glorious ratings of the attitude era.. I mean..come on now.... I get people have fond nostalgia ( like for example how John Cena was more acceptable to fans when Roman was the top guy etc) but still... He was no savior when he was there and when he was being shoved down everyone`s throat every week, Raw was touching new lows back then as well.. and it has been a continuous pattern over the years of wwe constantly pushing fans away with their choices... Just because wwe goes from an average of 2.8-3.2 during Roman`s long and boring 4 year run at the top run to 2.6 now doesnt mean his run was great.. both are shit ratings and fans have been abandoning wwe for quite some time now.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Stadhart02 said:


> I went through the opening bit of RAW and it was just HHH doing a 15 minute long commercial for WWE...
> 
> and I don't watch NXT so have zero idea of who most of these people coming to the main roster are. Plus weren't all the ones who appeared in the Rumble quickly thrown out anyway?
> 
> WWE are getting desperate now they are bringing loads up from NXT but as with the Cruiserweights they have had no proper build up so it is just "generic wrestler" debut as far as I am concerned


I agree with this. But then again in today`s "workhorse era" devoid of characters and focus on highflying/spam finisher movesets what else can be done?

About Triple H, well..how else can he put it across that he would be going into the HOF without sounding like a self obsessed douche?? just kidding :lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ruby is my champion. She had Rousey for the 3 but the corrupt ref didn't make the count.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I didn’t have a problem with having Rhonda vs Ruby Riot again as much as I did having it be the Main Event. When I tuned into the end I couldn’t believe that was the Main Event.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It just shows how WWE gives no craps at all about consistency.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

shadows123 said:


> Yes... Roman Reigns at the top was behind the glorious ratings of the attitude era.. I mean..come on now.... I get people have fond nostalgia ( like for example how John Cena was more acceptable to fans when Roman was the top guy etc) but still... He was no savior when he was there and when he was being shoved down everyone`s throat every week, Raw was touching new lows back then as well.. and it has been a continuous pattern over the years of wwe constantly pushing fans away with their choices... Just because wwe goes from an average of 2.8-3.2 during Roman`s long and boring 4 year run at the top run to 2.6 now doesnt mean his run was great.. both are shit ratings and fans have been abandoning wwe for quite some time now.


May be. But it was still better than what we have now. 

How well are Seth, Braun, Drew and Dean doing since they have the "ball" now? You'd say the WWE are pushing women and that Dean and Braun have been buried/mishandled, but why is Seth Rollins not drawing in viewers then? Why isn't Ronda or Becky?

I'm not an extremist pro-roman and indy hater, or pro-indy darling roman-hater, neither of those two groups. So I won't mind Roman or AJ being champ, but I can recognize that Roman was a star and his absence has resulted in the WWE sucking even more, partly amplified by the women's revolution garbage and the WWE's sole focus on this year's RTWM being on the damn women, so much that even the WWE title is subservient to the women, despite having a host of mainevent level talent like Bryan, AJ, Orton, Joe, and Jeff Hardy, and we haven't even included Rusev or Nakamura or Andrade.

On SDL's side, since there's no "Roman being shoved down our throats" why do you think their ratings are so low then, since Daniel Bryan is champ, and there's your Becky Lynch and everyone else?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Very enjoyable raw. I loved hunter putting over the fab 4 from nxt. See Vince it's as simple as video packages 

Fun tables match but for the love of my sanity end the Corbin strowman feud. No fucking more.

Enjoyed ricochets debut and he was put over nicely. Again fucking simple Vince 

I was not happy with the revival DIY match. They acknowledge the revival diy history which was cool but unless I missed something ciampa and gargano are still playing uneasy alliance on nxt tv. They basically canoned and non canoned nxt in 15 minutes and it took me out of the match completely.

Drew dean eh literally dean had my reaction though I like no fucks given dean.

Blacks entrance will always be amazing and I can ignore the moody thing. Let Corey handle the similes from now on Cole lol.

The black showcase did it's job so no complaints.

Rousey and riott was exactly what I wanted at chamber. Kudos to Rousey for taking the riott kick flush and that reverse Alabama slam into the buckles was sick.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

TommyWCECM said:


> Very enjoyable raw. I loved hunter putting over the fab 4 from nxt. See Vince it's as simple as video packages


:laugh:

The video packages told us nothing other then these 4 guys are gifted athlete's and good in ring workers.Congratulations they are all Apollo Crews and in Alestair Black's case is like Sanity/Wyatt or some other "scary" gimmick, and will light WWE on fire just like them.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Rain said:


> Get used to it because Toni will be a WWE SD or RAW Women's Champion one day.
> 
> I am meant to like her by default for being from Aus/NZ but my god she's the worst I have ever heard on the mic.


She is only 23,and been in WWE for the length of a cup of coffee she can improve on the mic. You got people like Rollins who have been wrestling 15 years and can't throw a punch and people who have been on the main roster a long time who still cut shit promo's. If Toni is still that cringe on the mic in 2-3 years she can just get an advocate or manager.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I hardly ever turn into Raw, but when I heard about the NxT guys appearing I was instantly won over and decided to tune in and after the show I wished I didn't. That crowd was cancer, Lafayette can go take their tickets and shove it up their ass, what a shitty crowd. Would have been better playing to an empty arena , at least it wouldn't be questionable.

But I did enjoy the call ups, all 4 of those guys are some of my favourites on NxT and was happy to just see them there, can imagine it was a one off for now. I honestly think those guys should never be called up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ShiningStar said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The video packages told us nothing other then these 4 guys are gifted athlete's and good in ring workers.Congratulations they are all Apollo Crews and in Alestair Black's case is like Sanity/Wyatt or some other "scary" gimmick, and will light WWE on fire just like them.


What the hell do you expect? The wrestlers themselves do the talking for themselves. Video packages are very effective if used correctly. Roh did it for rush recently for his debut.

I'm not expecting the audience to go nuts for them. But it's an introduction at least. Video packages and showcase matches can be great if used correctly.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Aleister Black is a star, he knows his character. If they don't over manage him and allow him some freedom he'll make it.

Ricochet drew the short straw of the four called up. Couldn't imagine a worse spot than a Lashley/Balor save and tag match, followed by the dreaded "I came from nothing, dreams come true" promo. I love Ricochet's work, he's got some terrific ring psychology, but on the main roster I fear for him - he'll be used as just another spot monkey.

The Ciampa/Gargano match was surprisingly all over the place, timing was way off and it was far to choreographed. But hey, hardly going to hold that against them.

All in all I was happy to see them, even though their presence stank of utter desperation by WWE to try anything. Although I'm sure they all hope to never see that crowd again.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Deathiscoming said:


> May be. But it was still better than what we have now.
> 
> How well are Seth, Braun, Drew and Dean doing since they have the "ball" now? You'd say the WWE are pushing women and that Dean and Braun have been buried/mishandled, but why is Seth Rollins not drawing in viewers then? Why isn't Ronda or Becky?
> 
> ...


First of all, Ratings are not dependent on any pro wrestler. It is based on the wwe brand itself being the draw. 
Secondly, the Roman era wasnt watchable either. It was more of the garbage booking which we see now back then as well.. Maybe Roman appealed to the kids or something and probably they found it entertaining. But for me personally, its the same garbage booking which we see now back then as well (during Cena`s run as well)..... Plus you know whats the problem with toxic booking revolving around one guy? Unless you phase him out gradually and he leaves abruptly, this is what happens. The other folks remaining would look like jabronis since they have been buried for long..And its going to take a while for them to be booked backup as a top star. Similar thing happened with wwe before as well when a bunch of stars jumped ship to wcw abruptly... In that case, wwf was really lucky that they had Steve Austin and as his foil, a GOAT heel in Vince (complemented by excellent heels in Rock, Triple H, Undertaker etc). But unlike then, today`s roster unfortunately lacks charisma and necessary mic skills to a large degree (and that includes Roman as well).

On your question regarding Smackdown, it has always had a rating which mirrored Raw`s 80% or so average. So again, the brand being the draw is what i would say rather than any wrestler themselves.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Main things I got out of this week's RAW was that the Stroman/Corbin feud is still not over. I thought Lashley and Lio Rush had a fallout at EC. How come they are back together? I remember the Dean Ambrose jobbing tour was still going on as he took a clean pinfall loss to Drew McIntrye. 

I remember the debut of four NXT superstars. All of them won their matches for the night. I remember Bayley still awful on the mic losing my interest while her and Sasha were doing a thank you promo for winning the Women's Tag Team Titles. I remember DX is going to be in the Hall of Fame but what about Rick Rude? And yeah, as much as the Rousey/Riott match was more competitive this time, it was not worthy of being the main event of RAW. Remember when the Road to Wrestlemania made you can't wait for the show? Pepperidge Farms remembers.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry, exactly how many years ago are we meant to go back to remember this fabled Road To Wrestlemania that had us excitedly tuning in every week?
Wrestlemania build ups have been absolutely piss-poor for years.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So Dean Ambrose is a face again and back to being a crazy lunatic then eh? My god, this company.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:heston

So it just took MORE NXT call ups, after botching the previous one, to get people thinking WWE is "changing for the good" lol wrestling fans, man

Didn't watch the full show as always. Only saw certain highlights. Looked like shit and the crowd only enforced that thinking. I cannot believe this is the Road to Wrestlemania. This would be somewhat forgivable if this was happening during the slow summer period or even for the road to Summerslam/Survivor Series. 

This is the road to WRESTLEMANIA. This is all filler. Nothing matters going to this event except the women's main and they've cooled that storyline from just a mere month ago. They are this desperate that they had to call up the main NXT talent (when NXT doesn't even consistently draw high on the damn WWE Network) to get some spark going as an answer to their low record ratings and it just fell flat. At this point, it's clear that they're just going to throw nonsense to create some form of a Mania card but this is terrible.

I'm not "all in" on this AEW hype and I don't think they are the answer either to the decline of mainstream wrestling but it's clear that they have thrown WWE off with the RTWM hype (among other things). AEW couldn't have come at a better time.

Another horrible RAW. As expected. Ratings may bump a bit for the Chamber aftermath but don't take it to mean anything.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

ShiningStar said:


> She is only 23,and been in WWE for the length of a cup of coffee she can improve on the mic. You got people like Rollins who have been wrestling 15 years and can't throw a punch and people who have been on the main roster a long time who still cut shit promo's. If Toni is still that cringe on the mic in 2-3 years she can just get an advocate or manager.


A shit face.
Rollins is a great heel mic or at least after he backstabbed Shield


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is why I didn't want Becky on the Chamber event or doing the house show event. After being treated as such a GEEK, you could have marinated the Becky character to where at the Flair B-day Bash, THEN you do the attack she did at the Chamber. Just using the crutches to attack the Flairs, the McMahons, Rousey and get handcuffed after. Could have had a genuine RAW moment there.

But they fucked it up as I knew they would. Oh, well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WINNING said:


> This is why I didn't want Becky on the Chamber event or doing the house show event. After being treated as such a GEEK, you could have marinated the Becky character to where at the Flair B-day Bash, THEN you do the attack she did at the Chamber. Just using the crutches to attack the Flairs, the McMahons, Rousey and get handcuffed after. Could have had a genuine RAW moment there.
> 
> But they fucked it up as I knew they would. Oh, well.


This.

It seems like they're just wanting to get her in as much television possible. Which of course isn't the worst thing but in the build up to Mania and how LONG it is until the event, spreading things out abit would actually HELP her character.

When they suspended her weeks ago her next appearance should be the Ric Flair celebration next week. You build that suspense because you know throughout that WHOLE celebration you're getting "We want Becky" chants or whatever they chant nowadays.

Instead, everything is over-saturated, just like the product.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

They panicked. They knew without Becky that they literally have nothing for Mania (Seth/Brock is cold AF. Literally no buzz or hype.) so they had to put Becky out there but by making her look like an underdog GEEK to where they had to do the Chamber attack as a way to make up ground, it's clear they have completely undermined the story and Becky's character has taken a substantial hit. Her jets are cooled off.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

The WWE needs to axe Lafayette from any future shows. Holy fuck, you could hear a rat piss on cotton in there.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WINNING said:


> They panicked. They knew without Becky that they literally have nothing for Mania (Seth/Brock is cold AF. Literally no buzz or hype.) so they had to put Becky out there but by making her look like an underdog GEEK to where they had to do the Chamber attack as a way to make up ground, it's clear they have completely undermined the story and Becky's character has taken a substantial hit. Her jets are cooled off.


I feel bad for Rollins. It used to be that winning the Rumble meant that you were the centerpiece of the show leading up to Mania. He was on for 5 minutes, cut a backstage promo while Heyman babbled for the millionth time. If and when Rollins beats Lesnar, it should mean something but the whole angle is just cold.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> She looks believable and legit. She works at a higher level than most of the women. They couldn't work her style.


Good God I hope you're trolling. That main event was an embarrassment to wrestling.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

WWE are losing viewers year on year because the product sucks. They are sick of the main roster and how creative has portrayed them.They care even less for 4 NXT vanilla midgets from a tv show shown only on the network for marks like JDfrom NY. who cried because he only found out 2 hours early about them debuting. Why did he need to know?

The crowd last night wanted the main stars, and instead got mark heroes in nxt midgets, and when they did get the main stars in sasha and bayley the segments were awful so no surprise the crowd was dead for that.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What an episode. :mark

In my opinion that was a very well done show. HHH and the tables match from the beginning had me hooked. The NXT guys were great.

Ricochet looked like a million bucks. What a talent.
Wasn't a big fan how they used Gargano & Ciampa but it was ok I guess.
I really liked Heyman's and Rollins' promos.
Great to see KO again lol.
Aleister Black looked fantastic.

I'm still confused if the four NXT guys was a one off or if they're a mainstay but I think it's a one off for now. I can't wait until all are permanent.

Oh yeah, the crowd was terrible though but I still enjoyed the show.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

That show was kind of surreal. 

Corbin v Strowman #843905438 did nothing for me, again. Also, where were his cronies, are they just wanting us to forget what happened 24 hours earlier, baffling :lol

It was nice to see the NXT guys, but what a weird way to debut them. I hope that was just a showcase because in my opinion, it is not the right time to be doing this and they took any excitement out of them appearing with the announcement at the start of the show. That being said, who doesn't love a bit of Revival v #DIY :mark:


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Oakesy said:


> That show was kind of surreal.
> 
> Corbin v Strowman #843905438 did nothing for me, again. Also, where were his cronies, are they just wanting us to forget what happened 24 hours earlier, baffling :lol
> 
> It was nice to see the NXT guys, but what a weird way to debut them. I hope that was just a showcase because in my opinion, it is not the right time to be doing this and they took any excitement out of them appearing with the announcement at the start of the show. That being said, who doesn't love a bit of Revival v #DIY :mark:


I doubt it’s just a showcase. I’m sure it’s a desperation move from Vince to try to save this flop of a RTWM.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Is it just me.. Or does Sasha's and Bayley's whole friendship thing boarder on lesbianism?

I dont know I get that vibe from them. Iv seen other women friendships on WWE and I dont get that. Hell Sonya Deville is a lesbian in real life and I dont that vibe coming across like I do with Bayley and Sasha


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Is it just me.. Or does Sasha's and Bayley's whole friendship thing boarder on lesbianism?
> 
> I dont know I get that vibe from them. Iv seen other women friendships on WWE and I dont get that. Hell Sonya Deville is a lesbian in real life and I dont that vibe coming across like I do with Bayley and Sasha







We had a discussion about this months ago, but the thread is closed meanwhile. In the very end - if I remember right - we agreed on them just being very good friends, overusing the term "love" like you see in many BFF and sisterhood friendships between girls and young women.


----------

